# Random Small Questions Thread?



## hshucksmith

(I need to stop posting so many topics.) I've seen this thread work on a tonne of forums and wondered if anyone else thought it was a good idea? Basically, if there's something little you'd like to know the answer to, something that doesn't really need it's own topic, you post in here and anyone who knows the answer replies to you? Just an idea...


----------



## KA92

gooooddd idea :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

good idea! loads of the time i dont bother cos i think its too small a thing for its own thread :thumbup:


----------



## hshucksmith

I'll start then  Am I right in saying that the embryo becomes a fetus at 9 weeks?


----------



## tasha41

Yeah I believe so :)


----------



## Jadeyydoe

hshucksmith said:


> I'll start then  Am I right in saying that the embryo becomes a fetus at 9 weeks?

I thought it was actually 12 weeks... ? :wacko:


----------



## tasha41

Ahhh what confusion!! I googled to see bc I thought it was after the 8th week also, but I found sites that said after 12 weeks and sites that said after 8 weeks -- but not from 8 weeks pregnant, from 8 weeks from fertilization so usually 10 weeks pregnant?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

tasha41 said:


> Ahhh what confusion!! I googled to see bc I thought it was after the 8th week also, but I found sites that said after 12 weeks and sites that said after 8 weeks -- but not from 8 weeks pregnant, from 8 weeks from fertilization so usually 10 weeks pregnant?

confusing I use to think it was 8 or 9 weeks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I thought it was 12weeks although you can tell I dont actually have a clue sorry girls x


----------



## Love Bunny

Is that just technically wise?? I would say it became a fetus at immediate conception.... me and my pro life views :rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## hshucksmith

Hmm, I'll ask my MW :haha: any other questions...?


----------



## Jadeyydoe

I gots a question!
What breast pads does everyone use?
I'm currently using tesco brand and they are completely useless :(


----------



## Love Bunny

TESCO!! I thought they were allright :haha: my boobies didnt really leak though !

I had a trial pack of the Johnsons ones and they were luuuush!

BUY THE JOHNSONS ONES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebra Stars

random question:blush:
did sex feel differant for anyone else in the early stages? (hope im not breaking the forum rules lol)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Zebra Stars said:


> random question:blush:
> did sex feel differant for anyone else in the early stages? (hope im not breaking the forum rules lol)

not in the early stages I never noticed a difference . Later on 7+months I found it...uhh very tight down there that sex became painful! but that could have just been me! :shrug:


----------



## flutterbywing

Love Bunny said:


> TESCO!! I thought they were allright :haha: my boobies didnt really leak though !
> 
> I had a trial pack of the Johnsons ones and they were luuuush!
> 
> BUY THE JOHNSONS ONES!!!!!!!!!!!!

I made some, but you can buy cloth ones, if you plan on breastfeedinb they may be worth investing in


----------



## flutterbywing

oops meant to quote jade


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Zebra Stars said:


> random question:blush:
> did sex feel differant for anyone else in the early stages? (hope im not breaking the forum rules lol)

In the beginning of pregnancy I was alot more sensitive so had lots of orgasms :blush:
although now i'm so sensitive its painful :cry:


----------



## Jadeyydoe

flutterbywing said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> TESCO!! I thought they were allright :haha: my boobies didnt really leak though !
> 
> I had a trial pack of the Johnsons ones and they were luuuush!
> 
> BUY THE JOHNSONS ONES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I made some, but you can buy cloth ones, if you plan on breastfeedinb they may be worth investing inClick to expand...

I've never heard of cloth ones, I'm defo going to try breastfeeding so I'll google search them now :D
thankies :D


----------



## supriseBump_x

My breasts haven't been leaking and im 26 weeks... is this alright? Or should they be leaking by now?


----------



## KA92

Zebra Stars said:


> random question:blush:
> did sex feel differant for anyone else in the early stages? (hope im not breaking the forum rules lol)

hmm hmm havnt :sex: this pregnancy but with the last one me and mike were at it constantly...always felt like i wanted it and was much more in tune if you get what i mean ;)


----------



## cheeseface

supriseBump_x said:


> My breasts haven't been leaking and im 26 weeks... is this alright? Or should they be leaking by now?

mine never leaked at all


----------



## annawrigley

sex was the same in the early stages for me.. and i havent leaked yet :shrug: xx


----------



## Jadeyydoe

supriseBump_x said:


> My breasts haven't been leaking and im 26 weeks... is this alright? Or should they be leaking by now?

Tbh I think its different for everyone you may not start leaking until babies born :)
Just think atleast your saving monies on breast pads


----------



## supriseBump_x

Yayyy :) This is what i was hoping for :) 

Another question... I'm having trouble sleeping, i haven't had a full night sleep in months :( Is there anything that you's know is alright to take? My Doctor was no help what so ever today  xxx


----------



## Jas029

I'm almost full term and haven't leaked yet.. My boobs have barely grown so it's perfectly normal :rofl:
..I hope :shock:

Also I only had sex like twice and I was still very early on.. First time it seemed I was alot more sensitive and got more pleasure.. Second time we tried it I was a little farther along and it was so painful I was just so sensitive down there idk why but we just gave up it hurt me so bad :cry:


----------



## cheeseface

i dont think you can take anything to get to sleep maybe something herbal?i dont know tho.


----------



## Jadeyydoe

supriseBump_x said:


> Yayyy :) This is what i was hoping for :)
> 
> Another question... I'm having trouble sleeping, i haven't had a full night sleep in months :( Is there anything that you's know is alright to take? My Doctor was no help what so ever today  xxx

When I was in 1st tri my doctor/midwife perscribed me tamarzipan (spelling:wacko:) it was weird though cos I was asleep but it was as if I was awake watching myself sleep the whole time so I woke up still feeling tired, didn't take again was too weird for me lol

but what does work a treat is horlicks!
I had it before I even knew I was pregnant and it made me so unbelievably drowzy I felt as if I hadn't sleep in a week after half a mug of it!!
Have you tried that yet? :thumbup:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oooh i think i have some of that in the cupboard :) *Thankyou!* Iv never tried it but i defs will tonight :) Is that ok to take while pregnant? My doctor was so useless today when i asked if there was anything i could take that might help me sleep a bitty better he just said no and then i said 'no drink or something?' and he said no. I dont think he had a clue what he was talking about lol Xxx


----------



## Jadeyydoe

supriseBump_x said:


> Oooh i think i have some of that in the cupboard :) *Thankyou!* Iv never tried it but i defs will tonight :) Is that ok to take while pregnant? My doctor was so useless today when i asked if there was anything i could take that might help me sleep a bitty better he just said no and then i said 'no drink or something?' and he said no. I dont think he had a clue what he was talking about lol Xxx

its absolutely fine its actually good for you, its just barley and wheat kind of mix thing lol
https://www.horlicks.co.uk/FAQ/index.aspx that should explain all xD
I'ma buy some soon tbh :D


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im a lot more sensitive down there during sex, that is when i actually want it. we used to do it everyday now i never want it! i feel so bad for my OH cuz he will try and im just like ew no dont touch me! Hopefully that will change soon!


----------



## jenny_wren

keep the questions coming i've spotted this
thread now :winkwink: :thumbup: 

xxx​


----------



## hshucksmith

How long did it take for your parent/s to come round to the idea of you keeping your 
baby?


----------



## jenny_wren

after about a week they accepted it
(both sides)

after about 4/5 months they started to get
excited about it, our mums more than our
dads tbh

most parents get excited about it when they
know you are it's just the initial shock they
need to get over first :flower:

:hugs: xxx​


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Both were fine with it no one in Davids or my family agree with abortion so no one asked us to get rid, dads not paying any attention to the fact I'm pregnant in his mind I'm not pregnant and everything is the exact same, hes really not a baby person, my mum I haven't seen since I was 16 so all good there, Davids mum is as excited as anything!!
She can't wait for her 165th grandchild to pop out! LOL


----------



## hshucksmith

My mum and her boyfriend have known for 3 weeks now and they keep talking about me like I'm not there. Shaking their head at me and telling me I'm selfish for bringing a child into this world when I can't even care for myself :/


----------



## Zebra Stars

my mum was excited after a day, and my dad is still mad


----------



## jenny_wren

:grr:

i'd tell both of them to mind their own business
and if they dont agree with it to bugger off

they might just need time to see that you're
serious and not selfish, tbh it's your baby
not theirs so aslong as you're happy that's
all that counts :flower:

:hugs:​


----------



## hshucksmith

They're threatening to kick me out of home :'(

My mums boyfriend's son and his fiance live here with a newborn and everythings hunky dory because they're in their late 20's. I'm fed up of hearing "But how will you afford the same as them..." I'm like, if you didn't charge them £45 a week rent between them and put them in their own house where they should be at 30 with a child (bear in mind they earn around 50k pa between them!) Urgh, I keep on telling them that it's my choice and they'll say - "I'M TALKING TO A CHILD!" I'm nearly 17 for goodness sake! I understand their concerns but they're only pushing me away by doing this!

[/rant]


----------



## Jas029

jenny_wren said:


> keep the questions coming i've spotted this
> thread now :winkwink: :thumbup:
> 
> xxx​

:haha:
Jenny has come to save the day!


----------



## jenny_wren

hshucksmith said:


> They're threatening to kick me out of home :'(
> 
> My mums boyfriend's son and his fiance live here with a newborn and everythings hunky dory because they're in their late 20's. I'm fed up of hearing "But how will you afford the same as them..." I'm like, if you didn't charge them £45 a week rent between them and put them in their own house where they should be at 30 with a child (bear in mind they earn around 50k pa between them!) Urgh, I keep on telling them that it's my choice and they'll say - "I'M TALKING TO A CHILD!" I'm nearly 17 for goodness sake! I understand their concerns but they're only pushing me away by doing this!
> 
> [/rant]

:grr:

i think someone's taking sides abit hun!
wish my rent was 45 a week :dohh:

would you cope on your own do you reckon?

xx​


----------



## jenny_wren

Jas029 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> keep the questions coming i've spotted this
> thread now :winkwink: :thumbup:
> 
> xxx​
> 
> :haha:
> Jenny has come to save the day!Click to expand...

:smug:

:rofl:​


----------



## annawrigley

Jadeyydoe said:


> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> Oooh i think i have some of that in the cupboard :) *Thankyou!* Iv never tried it but i defs will tonight :) Is that ok to take while pregnant? My doctor was so useless today when i asked if there was anything i could take that might help me sleep a bitty better he just said no and then i said 'no drink or something?' and he said no. I dont think he had a clue what he was talking about lol Xxx
> 
> its absolutely fine its actually good for you, its just barley and wheat kind of mix thing lol
> https://www.horlicks.co.uk/FAQ/index.aspx that should explain all xD
> I'ma buy some soon tbh :DClick to expand...

ovaltine is also good :thumbup:


----------



## hshucksmith

jenny_wren said:


> hshucksmith said:
> 
> 
> They're threatening to kick me out of home :'(
> 
> My mums boyfriend's son and his fiance live here with a newborn and everythings hunky dory because they're in their late 20's. I'm fed up of hearing "But how will you afford the same as them..." I'm like, if you didn't charge them £45 a week rent between them and put them in their own house where they should be at 30 with a child (bear in mind they earn around 50k pa between them!) Urgh, I keep on telling them that it's my choice and they'll say - "I'M TALKING TO A CHILD!" I'm nearly 17 for goodness sake! I understand their concerns but they're only pushing me away by doing this!
> 
> [/rant]
> 
> :grr:
> 
> i think someone's taking sides abit hun!
> wish my rent was 45 a week :dohh:
> 
> would you cope on your own do you reckon?
> 
> xx​Click to expand...


It's just a micky take though really! I listen to every lecture I get, don't breathe a word until I'm asked "how do you feel now?" and then I apparently havn't been listening because I don't agree with them :haha: My OH has come round, so I've got him and I'm job hunting at the moment. My OH is on about 2k a month and has promised to support me and his baby. At first he was very stubborn and I just said I'd do it with or without him and left him to come crawling really, so I'm not alone in the sense that I'll have my OH. We live 210 miles apart right now and so obviously things will be hard, but with the threat of being kicked out etc. we're looking into getting our own place which would involve me moving up to where he is so he doesn't have to leave his job. I'd be totally cool with that as we spoke about doing similar before I found out I was pregnant, although decided to stay put at his parents for just under 7 months. It's the thing my mum says that upsets me though. Her latest is "you just expect it to be like some big American movie! I'll just put my arm around you and we'll get into our 4x4 and drive into the sunset whilst chatting about what house we should buy." 
:dohh:


----------



## jenny_wren

think you're mum needs a slap really :growlmad:

it's good your oh's there for you though
hopefully you get everything sorted and move
out in time for the baby then your mum will
have no one to moan and lecture at :haha:
plus you'll be miles away from her nasty comments!

it just means you have to put up with her 
until you can move out :(

just think it'll all be perfect soon! :kiss:

xxx​


----------



## hshucksmith

jenny_wren said:


> think you're mum needs a slap really :growlmad:
> 
> it's good your oh's there for you though
> hopefully you get everything sorted and move
> out in time for the baby then your mum will
> have no one to moan and lecture at :haha:
> plus you'll be miles away from her nasty comments!
> 
> it just means you have to put up with her
> until you can move out :(
> 
> just think it'll all be perfect soon! :kiss:
> 
> xxx​

Haha, chances are she'll chuck me out with nowhere to go now though, just in such a vindictive manner that I'll be living in a hostel until so many weeks when my OH can apply in his name as he's 18. All she ever says is "I want what's best for you!" What's best for me right now is not an abortion! :growlmad:

Topic related, can I eat prawns? :dohh:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

yep :thumbup:
make sure they're cooked properly
though xx​


----------



## hshucksmith

Yay! I'm going to make a prawn salad now :D


----------



## jenny_wren

at 11pm :rofl:

enjoy :thumbup:​


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

how far along were you guys wen you started getting strechmarks?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

around 30 weeks I started noticing them on my belly
but I got them on my boobs around 15 weeks.


----------



## trashit

first noticed small ones on my hips at 12 weeks, they didnt get any bigger until around 30 weeks and now theyve spread right around my tum. X


----------



## dontworry

Question: My best friend is 12 weeks pregnant. Her OH is kinda worried because her heartbeat is always really, really fast... even when she's relaxed. She gets worried about things really easily because she doesn't have insurance atm, and she's had a miscarriage in November (endometriosis). Is this normal, or should she be worried? :(


----------



## trashit

its called anxiety dear, i suffer from it too unfortunetly :( she should go see her GP about it, they can point her in the direction of councillers who will help, not really any fast track way out, no drugs or anything. Tell her to cut out caffine completely, its helped me quite a bit, im not so bad now :)


----------



## jenny_wren

:blush: i had stretchmarks to begin with lol
but i got a few more when i hit 3rd tri :flower:

and trashit said it perfectly about anxiety

xx​


----------



## trashit

it could also be palpitations, my mums races so fast shes close to a heart attack, shes on various meds to control it. So its def worth her going to see her GP, they'll get an ECG done :)
My question is- should my bubsy be such a hiccuping monster??? :rofl: he hiccups none stop!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah dont worry hun i feel like our LO gets up to 4 hiccups a day i swear.
He even gets pissed off with them and starts kicking and hitting. Its them swallowing the amniotic (sp?) fluid and therefore hiccuping. Thats what i was told anyways lol. Usually happens when they are practising their sucking and stuff so im sure its a good thing :S but i could be wrong lol. Feel free to correct me


----------



## Jas029

*Stretchmarks:* I had some on my side pre-existing but they really started getting worse I think close to 25 weeks? Also got ones on my lower back around that time too..
Then as soon as I hit 30 weeks they started showing up on my belly..

*Hiccups:* My L/O gets the hiccups atleast twice a day it seems like :haha:


----------



## trashit

so hes not overly strange then, thats good to know :rofl: yeahh he gets pissed with them too! Funny babies


----------



## jenny_wren

emily used to hiccup atleast
8 times a day ... drove me nuts lol :wacko:
sounds cute as anything on the monitors though!

xxx​


----------



## Jas029

Haha yeah Riley will be dead silent then suddenly I feel the hiccups start and suddenly he starts squirming and kicking his little legs like crazy :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Bless. I know when i get hiccups it bugs me after a while so imagine how much it would bug him when he is so tiny lol


----------



## annawrigley

no stretchies yet ..
hiccups.. so annoying :haha: LO gets them alot too!
my question is:
does anyone else always cry at secret millionaire?! :blush: it always gets me going when they hand over the cheques!
xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

i havent been watching it to be honest.. 

How long after you get home with LO and LO is healthy can you take them out?


----------



## Zebra Stars

my aunt took her LO everywhere since she got out of hospital (so straight away) but i think its not advised for a week


----------



## jenny_wren

it depends on how the labour goes and how well
your baby is :flower:

i was out of hospital 3 days after going in and
about 48 hours after emily was born, but i discharged
myself so i should have stayed in there a few more
days ...

you can take lo out but dont go mad ... dont go shopping
or anything lol but you can go round peoples houses
just dont go too far because it will hurt especially if the
labours not straight forward lol ...

and anna im such a wuss i cry at everything lol :blush:​


----------



## annawrigley

jenny_wren said:


> and anna im such a wuss i cry at everything lol :blush:

glad im not the only one :blush:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh thanks, i had been wondering for a while nw. Yeah i dont expect im going to wanna go and do a bunch of stuff straight away but for sure will want toget out the house for some fresh air


----------



## Love Bunny

omg I didnt take my bub outside in town for about 2 weeks!! I was in too much pain :cry: !!! We go out about once or twice a week now but its still painful so we just snuggle allll day :haha: xx


----------



## trashit

i remember my mum kept my brother in a week an a straight forward labour with him
And i always cry at secret millionaire!! And how to look good naked!!


----------



## hshucksmith

I cried at a documentary on Anne Frank the other day :haha:


----------



## Zebra Stars

my question (a dumb one) when does 1st tri end?? & 2nd tri?


----------



## hshucksmith

I_ think_ first tri ends at 13+3, not sure on 2nd tri though x


----------



## trashit

first tri starts 14 weeks and second tri starts 27 weeks x


----------



## jenny_wren

trashit said:


> first tri starts 14 weeks and second tri starts 27 weeks x

:thumbup:​


----------



## Love Bunny

dont you mean ends? as in 1st tri is upto 14 weeks, 2nd is upto 27 and thrid is til term ?? :wacko: ??


----------



## Jadeyydoe

13+3 and 26+6 (I go by when the pic moves up on my ticker :D)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You mean 26+6 Jade?

My question. Anyone elses bubba stop kicking the SECOND their OH puts his hand there?


----------



## jenny_wren

emily used to do it lol
she's be active one moment and then stop
when jason touched my stomach

now she's a MASSIVE daddy's girl

:wacko:​


----------



## Jadeyydoe

mummy2b17 said:


> You mean 26+6 Jade?
> 
> My question. Anyone elses bubba stop kicking the SECOND their OH puts his hand there?

YEAH! sorry I'm watching david workout so I wasnt paying much attention :blush:

nope she kicks juts as much and alot more and harder when he talks to her I can see where her love is going to ¬.¬


----------



## flutterbywing

mummy2b17 said:


> My question. Anyone elses bubba stop kicking the SECOND their OH puts his hand there?

Yup he does, lil monkey!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol! He hasn't felt him in AGES! and hes getting all frustraited with it bless him
xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol! He hasn't felt him in AGES! and hes getting all frustraited with it bless him
xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Just to confuse matters, theres are 3 ways of dividing the trimesters 



> Development:
> This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
> Gestation:
> With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide by three. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
> Conception:
> This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, and add two weeks. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.

this site will give you dates you will enter each trimester https://www.baby2see.com/trimester_calculator.html


----------



## trashit

bubs never kicks for anyone but me! Im sure people think im making it up :rofl:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

^ same with my LO. she will be kicking like crazy and as soon as someone else puts their hand on my stomch she stops! im like i swear she was just kicking! my OH has only felt her a couple of times


----------



## brandonsgirl

Our LO is a complete daddys boy.. The second i talk to OH on video chat he is alert and kicking he crap out of me.. scared he might climb out of me when OH can touch my belly again haha


----------



## supriseBump_x

mummy2b17 said:


> You mean 26+6 Jade?
> 
> My question. Anyone elses bubba stop kicking the SECOND their OH puts his hand there?

YESSSSS it annoys me so much. Lil Minx does it to annoy me i think lol X


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> And i always cry at secret millionaire!! And *how to look good naked!!*

did you see the one tonight with the blind woman? sooo sad :nope:


----------



## trashit

yeah i cried my eyes out when she broke down cos shes never seen her kids :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> yeah i cried my eyes out when she broke down cos shes never seen her kids :cry:

i know and saying "i hate it i hate it i hate it" :(


----------



## tasha41

Breastpads --> The Johnson's ones. I only used like 4 from my pack because I wasn't a leaker really before or after the birth :shy:... if you find yourself in an emergency lol you can cut pantyliners in half and stick them in your bra.

Parents coming around --> OHs parents accepted it right away and his mom called me a couple of days later to make sure I was doing alright after I told my parents and told me to go by their place anytime I needed to. My parents... ugh. I think it took them (my dad basically) over a month to accept that I wasn't going to terminate. And much longer to not be a douchebag about me having a baby. He still is :growlmad:

Stretchmarks --> On my hips around 15 weeks, on my belly around 20 really small ones but then at 34-35 weeks KABLAM toooooons!!

Taking LO out --> My LO was healthy and we came home from the hospital when she was 3 days old.. I took her out that night to go buy a glider for our room! lol. I was desperate to get out, after 4 days stuck in the hospital.


----------



## trashit

parents coming round- my mum was there with me when i got the bfp, she said if it was her she'd abort but that it was entirely up to me, she told everyone for me so i never had that dilemma and everyones taken it really well. My dads just too laid back anyway lol. 
FOBs parents, it was a little different for them bc hes older but strangely enough my family were a million times more supportive, his familyy havent even seen me whilst pregnant, havent bought baby anything and havent even rang to find out how im doing. :shrug:


----------



## trashit

does anyone else get reaaallllyy hungry when they wake up for one of the many pisses through the night??


----------



## dontworry

How much caffeine are you allowed to have? I know it's suggested that you don't have any, but I don't think it counts when you've worked in a coffee shop every day for the past two years and are highly addicted to caffeine lol. I'm used to drinking about 4 cups of coffee OR about 4 shots of espresso daily, sometimes more. And I know I'm not pregnant yet, but I just wanna know.
And when is it the worst to have? Is it only bad in 1st tri because baby is still developing and whatnot? What about later tri's? I noticed trashit said something about it on the rose oil thread - is baby 100% okay still? 

Just wondering! 

(EDIT: Woops, didn't finish that sentence lmao. I just wanna know because my friend used to drink just as much as I do, and she's pregnant. ;) )


----------



## trashit

they suggest 6mg a day which i believe is like 6 cups of tea or 2 espressos? :shrug: i havent paid any attention anyway, i cut down on caffine to stop my anxiety, but that means i drink decaf tea instead of normal, if im craving lucozade like i was for a good few weeks ill drink as much as i want, and i still have the odd diet coke too. Bubs is fine, so im not fussed. If you listen to every guideline going you'll never eat or drink lol or even have a bath :rofl: i think its down to common sense, and listening to your body. X


----------



## dontworry

Ah yes, I agree with listening to your body. Especially about the eating thing, lol. I would absolutely die if I had to follow a strict pregnancy diet. Though I know I won't be allowed sushi if I get pregnant. So sad. :( Thanks for answering!


----------



## trashit

i dont like any of the foods were not allowed anyway so that bit doesnt bother me, i just cant wait to be able to take painkillers again!lol


----------



## trashit

my question is how long do you bleed after labour? and how heavy is it? my mum and nana are making out its like a horror scene and have made me keep the plastic on the new matress until i stop bleeding, is it that bad?!


----------



## dontworry

Oh I bet! I thought Tylenol was okay during pregnancy? I usually take ibuprofen and idk why that's so bad.


----------



## flutterbywing

Ellie, the bleeding immediately after birth is pretty bad but for me it calmed down to normal AF heaviness after 2-3 weeks, I think it depends on the person mind, most people I've spoken to have said similar to me, but 1 had it pretty bad, won't go into it, don't want to scare anyone, just saying it's dependant on the person. Also I believe BFing makes a difference, I BF my 2 for the first weeks so that may have helped


----------



## trashit

well im hoping to bf, my nana and mum didnt so maybe that made theirs worse? :shrug: how long do you bleed for all in all then?


----------



## trashit

well we dont have that, we have paracetemol but theyre not strong at all, i much prefer to take ibroprofens. They cause reyes syndrome which causes miscarriage, so best avoided! lol


----------



## Love Bunny

trashit said:


> my question is how long do you bleed after labour? and how heavy is it? my mum and nana are making out its like a horror scene and have made me keep the plastic on the new matress until i stop bleeding, is it that bad?!

OH MY GOD. Don't even ask me how much I bled right after labour. Just after in the hospital shower - it was like a murder scene.

BLOOD. SMEARED ACCROSS THE WALLS, IN THE SINK. IN THE SHOWER. ALL OVER THE FLOOR. ALL OVER THE TOILET.

My god I'm suprised I didn't die :rofl: I've never seen so much blood in my life!

If I didn't wear a pad it literally just poured out of me :haha: after about 2/3 days it calmed down to just like heavy period type flow and after 2 weeks it was just browny discharge then now 4 weeks later I just spot now and again along with normal discharge - but I still wear tesco maternity pads cause they're comfy :rofl: like a mini cushion!!!!!! x


----------



## trashit

so baths will be out of the window for a while i take it? :rofl: thats horrible... Oh dear :dohh: maybe it was a good idea to keep the plastic on!! xx


----------



## trashit

and another thing im curious about, the things we've had to cut out because of pregnancy, i.e certain (legal may i add :rofl:) drugs and foods, do we have to stay away when bfing as well?x


----------



## flutterbywing

Aww Ellie don't eorry, I had 2 baths a day (with lavender oil) for the first week, it helps things heal, and it wasb't that bad, it's just the first day or 2 that's really bad, the bath after they are first born is red, YUK!
But total proper bleeding for me was like 2 weeks then spotting for a week i think


----------



## Love Bunny

Yea unless you wanna be swimming in your own blood :rofl:


Hmmm I don't think food is the issue its more drugs etc etc, you can still take para's and ibru's but very moderatly!

Theres no way I could have breastfed cause I was smacked out my face on codine and double strength ibrupofen for 3 weeks :rofl: x


----------



## trashit

oh no! :| so when im really in agony afterwards ill have to deal with it on paracetemol alone??! Paras are a bag of shit! lol.
Oh no i dont want a blood bath but i do want to heal... Arghh lol. The things we do for these babies and they wont be grateful? :rofl: xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

if your breast feeding avoid spicy food and onions though :) onions cause it changes the taste and spicy cause it wont just be you with the runs.....
and on the bleeding bit im still bleeding after 19 days but a panty liner covers it now so no more bricks inmy pants :D everyones different i dont think i was as bad as love bunny as i could have baths and just have a pinky tint to the water after i was done...


----------



## brandonsgirl

oo i think i will be showering then lol. Im not great with blood and to be swimming in it does not sound nice at all lol


----------



## Love Bunny

:thumbup: All in the name of LOVE!


----------



## flutterbywing

My baths really weren't that bad apart from the first one straight after birth, I don't have a shower so had absolutely no choice, but lavender baths really do help with healing down below! 

I probably would have stuck to showers has I have had the choice, but no such luck, but yeah only paracetemol for BFing, hopefully you will recover quickly, I only had paracetemol in hospital and was fine, apart from the contractions when BF, oh it hurt so bad, but that was with her being my second!


----------



## trashit

it does make you grateful for your own mum bc you know the bloody hell she went through to put you on this planet! &my mums birth was hideous with me, horrible, and i never was deserving :rofl: I doubt with Ordi being a boy hes ever gonna understand tho altho im hoping hes gonna be a little suck uup ;)


----------



## brandonsgirl

you only have 8 days left hun.. how are you feeling?


----------



## trashit

like he's dropped hehe. Im walkin like john wayne which says it all, i just want him bloody outtttt!! How about you?x


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww bless ya. Im hoping that LO is engaging.. Ive been feeling different and it sort of looks like my belly is lower down but that could just be him playing tricks on me haha. 
Hopefully MW will be able to tell me that he is starting to engage :D but who knows. 
I bet your so excited :) im so impatient lol


----------



## jenny_wren

your mw can tell if your baby is engaging or
engaged :thumbup: hurts like hell when she
does it though!

xx​


----------



## trashit

your infront of me a few days brandonsgirl! :)
Ooh do they go up you? She had a feel of my bump at last app when i was 34 weeks and said he wasnt yet but now my tummys dropping xx


----------



## jenny_wren

mine never did an internal
although yours might but she
did it by pressing her fingers into
the base of my belly and feeling
the babies head, she needed to dig
her fingers in though which is why
it hurt :dohh:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

trashit said:


> your infront of me a few days brandonsgirl! :)
> Ooh do they go up you? She had a feel of my bump at last app when i was 34 weeks and said he wasnt yet but now my tummys dropping xx

at my last appointment before I had my son. The doctor did internal exam. They aren't fun, and when I was labour it seemed like everyone and their best friend had to do internal exam on me(nurses and doctors).:haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

i had half of farnborough have a feel
and a stare at my old foo whilst i was
in labour :haha:

i only got to 38+4 when i went into
labour she was born 38+6 so i never got
far enough for an internal i dont think :shrug:​


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I was 38 weeks when my doctor did mine,I said I was feeling lots of pressure from the babies head tho, thats why he checked.


----------



## jenny_wren

thank god i never moaned lol

i was always worried she'd do one
after about 35 weeks so i always washed
and what not and she never did 

:rofl:​


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh no! now im worried that she will do an internal lol. :dohh:
Yeah last time she checked to see if LO had engaged and she said to me 'this might be a little uncomfortable/painfull. I laughed all the way through it lol. Dam me and my ticklishness lol...


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

you'll be fine!

get used to people rummaging about
if i were you! plus they've seen it all
before they dont care :rofl:

​


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah i know thats true. Although i was hopeing that by the time i have to have one that i will be in so much pain that i wont mind haha. If i had my way i would have the lights out and my OH be doing an internal for the DR and just reporting back to him :haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

:rofl:

no fun in that now is there
half the world cant see you giving birth
with the lights out :haha:

wait til you have an internal and a contraction lol
you soon forget about the woman inside you

:rofl:​


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh god whats going to happen if i have an internal and a contraction... dont take the guys arm off do i :dohh: 
Ive heard of so many people whos waters go flying at the MW when they are pushing.. knowing my luck that will happen to me lol.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Questionnnnnn.... How many of you lot are kick charting? and how quickly did you get to your 10 kicks a day if you did? xxxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Hmm i havent been.. to be honest i dont even count the kicks. I just know his routine and so i know when he is being a little quiet. I think if i did to a chart or count them i would worry myself too much for the slightest thing lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I had MW today and she told me to start charting... This was at about 10.15 and by 12.30 I was done... Lively bubs! Also.... He's head down now XD


----------



## brandonsgirl

congrats on him being head down. Our LO is really active aswell and when they ask me if i have been having movements alot i say i dont think he ever stops.. coz some days i really dont think that he does stop lol. As long as at the end of the day you can look back and say ok yeah LO was active/really active today then your ok.. If you think back and think oh he was a little quiet, then i would start couting


----------



## annawrigley

Love Bunny said:


> OH MY GOD. Don't even ask me how much I bled right after labour. Just after in the hospital shower - it was like a murder scene.
> 
> BLOOD. SMEARED ACCROSS THE WALLS, IN THE SINK. IN THE SHOWER. ALL OVER THE FLOOR. ALL OVER THE TOILET.
> 
> My god I'm suprised I didn't die :rofl: I've never seen so much blood in my life!
> 
> If I didn't wear a pad it literally just poured out of me :haha:

lmao you put it so beautifully....... cant wait!



jenny_wren said:


> mine never did an internal
> although yours might but she
> did it by pressing her fingers into
> the base of my belly and feeling
> the babies head, she needed to dig
> her fingers in though which is why
> it hurt :dohh:

mine did it the other day, it killllllled! her hands were freezing as well :growlmad:
he's nearly engaged though :happydance:



brandonsgirl said:


> Oh god whats going to happen if i have an internal and a contraction... dont take the guys arm off do i :dohh:

:rofl: like a vacuum?!

i has a question :smug:
why does labour hurt?! like i can see why the pushing part hurts because.. well yeah.. but why do you have contractions and why do they hurt??


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh no did it really hurt that bad getting the internal? i dont want to end up swearing at my MW lol. 
And the contractions i guess are to get ready and help push baby out.. i really dont know lol :shrug:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Well, Why do you have contractions... because they uterus contracts to help push out the baby... but IDK why it hurts! lol xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Because it proves woman are better at pain then men ;)


----------



## Jas029

The exams aren't fun that's for sure :wacko:

Also the contractions have something to do with the tightening of the uterus making the L/O be squeezed down to the birth canal making it easier to push them out.. or something like that lol :shrug: I'm not the best person to be answering this question :haha:

EDIT: Also, Why it's painful.. Well they can't make bringing another life into this world easy now can they? :rofl:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Another question... Sozz... Does anyone else get like a stich/burning pain when they walk for a while? xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

i never charted tbh she was active enough lol

and you wont take their arm off :rofl:

and yes walking gets harder the further along you
get i struggled ALOT when i hit 3rd tri i had mild
spd so that didn't help :dohh:

dont exercise too much if you can help it
take it easy :thumbup:

xxx​


----------



## brandonsgirl

yep i get them pains aswell. People see me waddling and puffing down the road and STILL dont get out my way.. whats wrong is some people lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol, Yeah or I get on the bus panting and holding my bump and people look at me like I don't need their seat... Its like thankks love! lol I still feel like I'm struggling with this stuff too early lol! I'm only 28 weeks lol! xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

i wouldnt worry. I started to strugle early on aswell. Im so petite and have asthma so i struggled alot. Still do lol.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh i forgot to ask.. When do you usually give baby their 1st bath?


----------



## jenny_wren

i think emily was 3 or 4 days old when we did
her first one at home im not sure if the hospital
gave her one or not i wasn't around for about
15 hours after the birth lol

xxx​


----------



## Luke's_mummy

My hospital don't bath babies in there now. But i think that its perfectly fine to leave it a couple of days aslong as you top and tail them
xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

i always wiped emily over
during the day cause she was very
sicky ... take a fannel with you and ask
for some water if you wanna do it that
way instead :thumbup:​


----------



## flutterbywing

With Jak I did it the in hospital, when he was 2 days old, with Summer she was just a few hours old and covered in meconium so I asked if I could bath her, far easier than trying to wipe her bum, lol! 

Contractions hurt because erm I dunno they are pushing a baby down the birth canal, babies head is pressing on the cervix making it dilate something like that


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh ok. It was one of them things that i had wondered for so long but didnt rememebr to ask lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

When is it the right time to start doing your birthing bag? My OH really wants me to start sorting mine out... Is it too soon? xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Birthing bag being the same as a hospital bag? 
I havent even started mine yet but i really need too.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Yeah hospital bag thats what I meaaan :D Do you think its a bit early for me to start doing mine?


----------



## brandonsgirl

it never hurts to be prepared. You could pack your maternity pads and other stuff that will just be in the way :) Pack stuff like your knickers that you wil be wearing and your pads and clothes you will want to change into.. Maybe some hair scrunchies or something. You know like random things that you dont need right now but will be in the way so might as well just be packed. If that makes sence lol


----------



## flutterbywing

I started mine at about 25 weeks I think, but dint finish it until 35 weeks!

I had a labour bag and a hossie bag


----------



## Jadeyydoe

mummy2b17 said:


> When is it the right time to start doing your birthing bag? My OH really wants me to start sorting mine out... Is it too soon? xx

I did mine at like 16 weeks I think its never too soon :D


----------



## flutterbywing

Jadeyydoe said:


> mummy2b17 said:
> 
> 
> When is it the right time to start doing your birthing bag? My OH really wants me to start sorting mine out... Is it too soon? xx
> 
> I did mine at like 16 weeks I think its never too soon :DClick to expand...

How organised are you, you've done your birth plan already too havent you


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh god thats another thing that i havent done. My birth plan. I was really wanting to wait untill OH gets here before i started all that but i really should be somewhat prepared. Arghhh i need to get more stuff aswell. I am all of a sudden feeling very unprepared haha


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Never to soon and will save the stress of the final weeks :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Jadeyydoe said:


> mummy2b17 said:
> 
> 
> When is it the right time to start doing your birthing bag? My OH really wants me to start sorting mine out... Is it too soon? xx
> 
> I did mine at like 16 weeks I think its never too soon :DClick to expand...

i finally did mine at 39 weeks lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks girls, Dont need srunchies... I have REALLY short hair! lol I'll need something to keep my fringe out of my eyes though. lol WOW Jade! 16 weeks? I'm gonna get a start on it I think thanks! I need to start my birth plan too atchualy... If anyone needs any help with it, I found this... https://www.nhs.uk/planners/pregnancycareplanner/pages/birthplan.aspx 

Its really good and its the proper NHS one xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

brandonsgirl said:


> oh god thats another thing that i havent done. My birth plan. I was really wanting to wait untill OH gets here before i started all that but i really should be somewhat prepared. Arghhh i need to get more stuff aswell. I am all of a sudden feeling very unprepared haha

you normally do your birth plan with your midwife at about 36 or 37 weeks


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah i saw that on the NHS website aswell. Think i might use that when i finally come to do it lol. 
Do you have everything for your hospital bag?


----------



## brandonsgirl

kimbobaloobob said:


> brandonsgirl said:
> 
> 
> oh god thats another thing that i havent done. My birth plan. I was really wanting to wait untill OH gets here before i started all that but i really should be somewhat prepared. Arghhh i need to get more stuff aswell. I am all of a sudden feeling very unprepared haha
> 
> you normally do your birth plan with your midwife at about 36 or 37 weeksClick to expand...

I doubt my MW will do it with me. She is more of a you take it home and fill it out and then bring it back type of person lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

No lol i need to get like EVERYTHING for my hospital bad still! lol x


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol yeah i need to get mostof it. I have been stacking up on my maternity pads though as i knew im going to be needing them. I have some nighties that were a litte too big for me before getting pregnant so i think i will pack them (will save some money ;) ) And im thinking of getting some think socks to wonder around in because i dont think i want to be walking around in my slippers having my waters drench them all the time. lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol i was thinking about getting some of them slipper socks... you know the ones that have like grippy bits on the bottom xxx


----------



## Jas029

kimbobaloobob said:


> Jadeyydoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2b17 said:
> 
> 
> When is it the right time to start doing your birthing bag? My OH really wants me to start sorting mine out... Is it too soon? xx
> 
> I did mine at like 16 weeks I think its never too soon :DClick to expand...
> 
> i finally did mine at 39 weeks lolClick to expand...

:haha: I'm almost as bad as you, I just now started getting everything together that I'll need but I still don't have them in a bag of any sort... Or all in one place for that matter :rofl:
Some of it still needs to be washed too :rofl:

I'm bad :dohh:


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah slipper socks are a good idea lol. Hospitals have too many slopes.. would suck of i went for a slide on my butt whislt having a contraction haha


----------



## hshucksmith

Can I use fake tan on my legs during pregnancy, or have I got to look like the inside of a sausage roll for 9 months?


----------



## Jadeyydoe

flutterbywing said:


> Jadeyydoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2b17 said:
> 
> 
> When is it the right time to start doing your birthing bag? My OH really wants me to start sorting mine out... Is it too soon? xx
> 
> I did mine at like 16 weeks I think its never too soon :DClick to expand...
> 
> How organised are you, you've done your birth plan already too havent youClick to expand...

haha yeah, i'm all excited and to me packing my bag and doing my birth plan is fun and I think its good to get it all done and dusted asap just in case :D:haha:
although i've almost finished nursery now so once thats done I'm not going to have anything to do for the next 3 months :(
although I'll be hoooge so wont want to do anything xD


----------



## Zebra Stars

yet another 2 questions

whats ikywym???

and i sleep on my belly when should i stop?


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i stopped sleeping on my belly as soon as i found out i was pregnant. mainly it was starting to get uncomfortable in the first place. 
iykwim- is if you know what i mean idk about ikywym


----------



## annawrigley

hshucksmith said:


> Can I use fake tan on my legs during pregnancy, or have I got to look like the inside of a sausage roll for 9 months?

aye pretty sure you can, if its your legs dont see why not x



Zebra Stars said:


> whats ikywym???

"if you know what i mean"
i think thats what you meant..
iykwim :winkwink:



Zebra Stars said:


> and i sleep on my belly when should i stop?

probably now :D its not advised. also when you get bigger ive heard you're not meant to sleep on your back either..cant remember why... pressure on bubs or something
xx


----------



## Jas029

I probably shouldn't of but I slept on my belly for as longgg as I could because I loved it so much and I knew soon I wouldn't be able to for MONTHS.. but finally I had to stop when I started getting a real bump and it was to uncomfortable.. 
I think I was still trying to fight to sleep on my stomach around 16 weeks? Some where around there..

I'm glad I went as long as I could though, I miss it soo much now :cry:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

annawrigley said:


> also when you get bigger ive heard you're not meant to sleep on your back either..cant remember why... pressure on bubs or something
> xx[/COLOR]

 i was just reading this last night. once you get to 3rd tri u are not supposed to sleep on back because it cuts of blood flow to your legs.


----------



## annawrigley

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> also when you get bigger ive heard you're not meant to sleep on your back either..cant remember why... pressure on bubs or something
> xx[/COLOR]
> 
> i was just reading this last night. once you get to 3rd tri u are not supposed to sleep on back because it cuts of blood flow to your legs.Click to expand...

ooo is that why?.. i couldnt even if we were allowed to, its so uncomfy and awkward xD


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> also when you get bigger ive heard you're not meant to sleep on your back either..cant remember why... pressure on bubs or something
> xx[/COLOR]
> 
> i was just reading this last night. once you get to 3rd tri u are not supposed to sleep on back because it cuts of blood flow to your legs.Click to expand...
> 
> ooo is that why?.. i couldnt even if we were allowed to, its so uncomfy and awkward xDClick to expand...

I've heard multiple reasons for it.. And yeah most the time I can't these days anyway it makes me feel so squished and uncomfortable :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yep, no sleeping on your belly or back.
I know when I was in labour whenever I layed on my back his heart rate would slow down. 
thank god I always slept on my side, poor little guy was being all smushed. lol


----------



## trashit

yeah they do not like it when were on our backs! He always flips out. Its ok, they say, if your heads raised like when the mw checks you out. But it can make you feel faint and breathless, i know it does me!


----------



## somegirl

i have a random questian. If your pregnant are tampons bad for you at any stage of your pregnancy?


----------



## tasha41

About sleeping... I slept on my belly until it was uncomfortable for me. Which was a long time due to a small bump! They say no to your back and left side or something is best though by the end of it.

About tampons... I would not personally use them for risk of infection while pregnant really. They say not to use them at all unless you are on your period anyway... I would stick to other things if you have any breakthrough bleeding


----------



## trashit

yes as tasha said, they cause infection, they advise to stay away from them!


----------



## trashit

if we were overdue are our babies more likely to be? just i have it in my head hes coming in the next couple weeks but my mum was ten days overdue with me! so thats like six weeks from now if bubs was the same for me :(


----------



## annawrigley

i think its complete pot luck ellie and not genetic or anything.... :) as far as i know anyway!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol if it is genetic... My bubs is going to be early! lol x


----------



## flutterbywing

facts are more babies come late than early, means nothing for a one person, I hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long


----------



## brandonsgirl

i was like 3 weeks early so will soon know if its true haha


----------



## flutterbywing

5% arrive on their EDD about 70% after, so I guess that means 25% before!


----------



## jenny_wren

i was early and so was emily

if that helps :rofl:

not that it actually works that way!

:rofl:​


----------



## brandonsgirl

lets hope that means its somewhat true lol


----------



## fantastica

I was early (only a few days) and Jacob was late...so didn't work for me!!

But the midwife did say that if your mums labour was quite quick and easy there's a chance yours will be too.....although that didn't work out for me either loL!


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh that sucks :(


----------



## jenny_wren

my mum was in labour with me for about 3 hours
once in hospital i was out in 45 mins lol

emily was 26 hours and it was complicated!

so nope doesn't work lol

xx​


----------



## hopeandpray

not sure if anyone answered this but labour hurts because its stretching out the cervix, so the muscle that's been holding on so tight to keep your baby in there has to stretch out


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i was 2 weeks late but went into labour 5 days early. apparently the say your first is always late aswell but that obv isnt true either...


----------



## flutterbywing

kimbobaloobob said:


> apparently the say your first is always is late aswell but that obv isnt true either...


this always makes me laugh, as if your first late your others are likely to be late too, so no one would ever have early babies if their first was always late


----------



## jenny_wren

bloody old wives tales :rofl:​


----------



## tasha41

I was a week overdue, Elyse was 10 days early. But her dad was born at 35 weeks.


----------



## Gracey&bump

im going to sound so stupid asking this! :blush: 

im hoping to breastfeed but have literally NO boobs :| :haha:
i know pregnancy makes them grow, but i havent seen any change yet.
do you think i'll still be able to breastfeed?


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah hun im sure you will. Its the hormones and glands etc that produce the milk etc. And after birth your boobs will get bigger with the milk supply anyways. There is a reason we have boobs so i dont think it matters what size you are. Im sure it will be fine :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

:happydance: hopefully everything should work out then. thankyou :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

np. Im planning on breast feeding aswell and hard its a really good idea to have a lactaton specialist number at hand just in case. 
Ive also gotten 1 bottle and some formula just incase LO wont latch. I really want to try it but as long as LO is getting his food thats all that matters


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah im hoping i'll be able to as apparently its supposed to benefit the baby alot more & can help with weight loss after birth :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah. Ive watched this DVD called bump to breastfeeding that my MW gave me, you can also watch it on the NHS website but i recommend it to anyone who is thinking about breastfeeding because its really good and helps with so many questions you may have.


----------



## Gracey&bump

i think i'll take a look at that on the website then.
thanks for the tip :) :thumbup:


----------



## jenny_wren

:thumbup: you can still breastfeed
whether your boobs are big, small or lopesided lol

xx​


----------



## brandonsgirl

np, i found it really helpful. Hope you do too


----------



## hshucksmith

At how many weeks should I get my letter through telling me about my first scan? I had an emergency scan at 7+5 but I still havn't recieved my letter telling me when my 12 week scan should be.


----------



## tasha41

Not sure, I only had an ultrasound at 12 weeks because I requested that test, it's optional here. The only mandatory one in pregnancy where I live is 19 weeks


----------



## Zebra Stars

i asked for them to phone me instead of letters an at my 2nd mw apt i had the date for my 1st scan then a week after my 1st scan had the date for the second one,

when is it ok to take a baby swiming?


----------



## Luke's_mummy

at my first MW appointment (which wasn't till 11 weeks) she told me when my scan was then xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

found this article for you hun:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/development/swimmingexpert/


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Once he's had his jabs i think xx


----------



## jenny_wren

swimmings after the first lot of jabs i think too

and i got my scan letter through a few weeks
before my appointment, you could always ring
the hospital and see if they've got you down yet?

xx​


----------



## annawrigley

i got the letter for my scan about 12/13 weeks xx


----------



## flutterbywing

The problem with when things happen at hospitals and such is they do them so differently area to area, I would say if you've heard nothing by 10-11 weeks phone them.


----------



## Gracey&bump

my little cousins coming down from london for the first time in ages next week & i cant wait to see him, but he has chicken pox :(

i've had it, *twice!* :growlmad: (i barely had it the first time though)
will it be safe for me & bump to spend lots of time with him while he's got it?


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I don't think so. If you've had it twice (i've had it 4 TIMES) then you don't have a proper immunity to it, so it could be dangerious for bump, becuase it would be dangerious for bump if you caught it. However... if he has it now, and he's coming next week, surely he'd be okay by the time he comes down anyway? xxxx


----------



## Gracey&bump

yeah im hoping it'll be gone by then, but just wanted to check :)


----------



## flutterbywing

i may be wrong but if he knows he has cp he's not likely to be contagious much longer, I'd look it up if I were you, it may be fine


----------



## Gracey&bump

do you think its too much of a minor thing to call my midwife about?


----------



## brandonsgirl

I dont see why not. I would call and ask, she will know better then any of us


----------



## Luke's_mummy

To those that are already mums... How long do you bleed for after birth? xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

We had this a few pages back I think, it really depends on the person, 2-3 weeks for me, I've known people to stop after a week and others after 6 weeks, it's far more manageable after the first 2-3 days though!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks hon. I'm really not looking forewards to that part! Is it painful like a period or just bleeding? xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Erm well everything is a bit achey painful afterwards, but it's not normally too bad with your first, after pains (uterus contracting back down) is usually far more painful with subsequent babies


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks hunny =] xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Sure you'll be fine the first day or 2 are fairly bad but it's such a whirlwind it goes so quickly and your distracted, and compared to what you've just been through, it's nothing!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I agree it all depends onthe person. Im hoping i dont bleed to much but who knows


----------



## kimbobaloobob

definatly depends on trhe person, i stopped 2 days ago at 3 weeks 2 days but me sister gave birth 4 weeks and 3 days ago i think and shes still bleeding
my bleeding wasnt too heavy either and only had one clot about the size of a 2p coin


----------



## kimbobaloobob

when did everyone get their first monthly visit of mr blobby after birth??
these spots tell me its coming but i thought it was too soon


----------



## flutterbywing

now would be about right, they expect you to before your 6 week check


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:( i hate mr blobby. i just hope hes not back with a vengance... he only used to come for 2 or 3 days and i hardly saw him when he was here


----------



## flutterbywing

af often changes after bubs, but i hope not in your case


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i hope not too lol im dreading it.
would i be ok useing tampax when he comes or do i still need to use pads?


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I think you still have to use pads for your first AF xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i hate pads more than i hate mr blooby :(


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Tell me about it! But I'm pretty sure that you can't use Tampons on your first AF after =[ xx


----------



## annawrigley

xD mr blobby


----------



## flutterbywing

You'll have to wait till after your 6 week check before you can use tampons I'm afraid, I hate pads too


----------



## Jadeyydoe

noooo damn pads :'( not looking forward to using them, I haven't used a pad in yearrrrrrrrs :(


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Anyone planning on using a birthing ball?
I don't know whether they will be good or just a waste of money :D
whats everyones opinions?


----------



## brandonsgirl

i have an exercise ball now and it helped me no end with the BH. So if the hospital has one then i think i will be using it. It really did help me. But i havent used it in birth yet so i wouldnt know if its helpful at that point


----------



## flutterbywing

I never used one, it just annoyed me when I tried to use it to help SPD, but maybe I will try this time, I have one here so it's no harm to try


----------



## Jadeyydoe

... also I hope I don't sound stupid but whats SPD!? :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

i find it hard to descibe but here is an article about it 
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/?_requestid=2844288
Its to do with the pelvis and hurts like hell. I got it and am looking forward to it going after LO is born


----------



## flutterbywing

Symphisis Pubis Dysfunction (it's now knows as Pelvic Girdle Pain PGP) it's horrid, it's where hormones relax the ligaments in the pelvis too much, and too early, making the pelvis unstable and extremely painful


----------



## leoniebabey

Jadeyydoe said:


> noooo damn pads :'( not looking forward to using them, I haven't used a pad in yearrrrrrrrs :(


Urghhh .. Pads + granny knickers .. Lurshhhhhh :cry:


----------



## brandonsgirl

leoniebabey said:


> Jadeyydoe said:
> 
> 
> noooo damn pads :'( not looking forward to using them, I haven't used a pad in yearrrrrrrrs :(
> 
> 
> Urghhh .. Pads + granny knickers .. Lurshhhhhh :cry:Click to expand...

Haa that was my thought exactly! So i went out and got loads of girl boy shorts. Better then granny pants if i must wear that time of underwear lol. Im more of a lace or thong girl so granny panties are a deff no no lol :p :haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Im REALLY not looking forwards to that, yeah, i'm a lacy french knickers kind of girl. Not looking forewards to changing to granny pants! =[ xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha thats why i made the 1/2 change to girl boxers lol. Its a comprimise. :p


----------



## leoniebabey

pahaha im definately not looking forwards, i like my nice girly knickers ! i only wear like girl boxers & stuff for bed, but im just gunna buy a load of cheap knickers then throw them away when im done with em :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

yeah, and then treat myself to some really nice new frenchies whe im done with the granny pants XD xxxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

I will be counting the days till i can wear sexy undies again :p 
OH wont know whats hit him when i get my body back haha ;)


----------



## vpeterman720

I have a question.

My hubby and I were having sex and when we were done there was a bit of pink. I haven't had a period and it was only a very little bit and only during sex that once. Should I be worried or is that normal? What do y'all think?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Personally i dont know but im sure its normal. Alot of girls get spotting early on with sex. I didnt however so i cant advise anything on it. If your really worried just mention it to your MW.


----------



## flutterbywing

It's normal, but doesn't hurt to mention it to your doctor


----------



## vpeterman720

ok thanks y'all:thumbup:


----------



## brandonsgirl

btw do you know what blood group are you? Im a rare one so there is a huge chance that baby doesnt have the same blood as me so obviously if i bleed i need to contact MW asap for an injection. But i dont mean to scare you or anything just wanted to to know.. but its only coz im A resus Neg


----------



## Jas029

I haven't touched any of my lace or thong type panties since I got preg.. With the VD I'd just ruin them.. And now none of them would fit any way I went up a size now that I'm so huge.. 
I'm not in what I would consider "granny panties" they're just bikini.. Which isn't so bad it's nothing fancy but it's comfy and you can wear them with pads and it's not so horrible granny-panty looking :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

Jas029 said:


> I haven't touched any of my lace or thong type panties since I got preg.. With the VD I'd just ruin them.. And now none of them would fit any way I went up a size now that I'm so huge..
> I'm not in what I would consider "granny panties" they're just bikini.. Which isn't so bad it's nothing fancy but it's comfy and you can wear them with pads and it's not so horrible granny-panty looking :haha:

im not even that big yet & ive went up a size, well really it's just for comfort but i bough some 'jeggins' the other day in my size and to my horror they did not fit :cry:

i just keep getting images of really bad 'granny pants' you know the type which go right up your belly :cry:
i know i wont wear these & will wear normalish comfy pants but i can't shake this image away :cry:
Least it wont be for long or id have to just die i think !


----------



## Jas029

leoniebabey said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't touched any of my lace or thong type panties since I got preg.. With the VD I'd just ruin them.. And now none of them would fit any way I went up a size now that I'm so huge..
> I'm not in what I would consider "granny panties" they're just bikini.. Which isn't so bad it's nothing fancy but it's comfy and you can wear them with pads and it's not so horrible granny-panty looking :haha:
> 
> im not even that big yet & ive went up a size, well really it's just for comfort but i bough some 'jeggins' the other day in my size and to my horror they did not fit :cry:
> 
> i just keep getting images of really bad 'granny pants' you know the type which go right up your belly :cry:
> i know i wont wear these & will wear normalish comfy pants but i can't shake this image away :cry:
> Least it wont be for long or id have to just die i think !Click to expand...

:rofl: Like it would fit over a ginormous bump anyway!
My mom keeps asking me about getting some that come up to your belly button or what ever ever since I got pregnant thinking it would be more comfy for me because it's "comfy for her" I'm like :shock: noo!
Seriously, it would drive me nuts having my panties pulled all the way up there! Luckily with this big huge bump she stopped asking :haha:


----------



## Justagirlxx

vpeterman720 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> My hubby and I were having sex and when we were done there was a bit of pink. I haven't had a period and it was only a very little bit and only during sex that once. Should I be worried or is that normal? What do y'all think?

This is normal. After sex and any internal exams you can have spotting. this is because there is increased blood flow around the cervix, so his penis just knocked some out lol :)

nothing to worry about :D


----------



## leoniebabey

Jas029 said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't touched any of my lace or thong type panties since I got preg.. With the VD I'd just ruin them.. And now none of them would fit any way I went up a size now that I'm so huge..
> I'm not in what I would consider "granny panties" they're just bikini.. Which isn't so bad it's nothing fancy but it's comfy and you can wear them with pads and it's not so horrible granny-panty looking :haha:
> 
> im not even that big yet & ive went up a size, well really it's just for comfort but i bough some 'jeggins' the other day in my size and to my horror they did not fit :cry:
> 
> i just keep getting images of really bad 'granny pants' you know the type which go right up your belly :cry:
> i know i wont wear these & will wear normalish comfy pants but i can't shake this image away :cry:
> Least it wont be for long or id have to just die i think !Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Like it would fit over a ginormous bump anyway!
> My mom keeps asking me about getting some that come up to your belly button or what ever ever since I got pregnant thinking it would be more comfy for me because it's "comfy for her" I'm like :shock: noo!
> Seriously, it would drive me nuts having my panties pulled all the way up there! Luckily with this big huge bump she stopped asking :haha:Click to expand...

aaah my nana's always suggesting daft things im like :dohh: nooo ! 
but i definately will not be wearing anything that! i could imagine them to be more unfcomy all the way up there :shrug:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

asda have 3 pairs of 'granny pants' for £1 thats what i used when i was in labour and after for a week or 2, and when i was in labour i had bikini bottems on aswell cause they were more absorbant :)


----------



## flutterbywing

kimbobaloobob said:


> asda have 3 pairs of 'granny pants' for £1 thats what i used when i was in labour and after for a week or 2, and when i was in labour i had bikini bottems on aswell cause they were more absorbant :)

Lol I posted about them a couple of pages back, far better than disposable pants that's for sure! 



Trust me you'll be surprised how much you aren't bothered what pants your wearing, you'll want whatever is COMFY!!!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hi girlssss
QUESTIONNN

How many maternity towels and breast pads do I need to pack in my hospital bag? xxx


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Hey was going to do a thread asking what this was but just remembered this thread :D

anyway last night I was getting what I THINK was BH I got about 3 big ones a row then my left side refused to untense again, I was in quite alot of pain from my belly button all the way around my left side to my spine, my right side was fine but my left side was CAINING! I started crying loads because I couldn't sit, stand, laydown or anything without being in loads of pain and it lasted about 2 hours :( and then more BH's started and the pain got worse, and then Eve starting kicking my left damn side! ¬.¬
has anyone had this before, I knew I was going to get BHs and stuff but I didn't think half my uterus was going to refuse to untense :(


----------



## brandonsgirl

i have no idea hun, maybe she was laying that side aswell which kept that side of your stomach hard? I really dont know though, hope your not in too much pain any more. 

And i never thought about bikini pants. Apparently bikini tops are good to sleep in aswell because they dont have underwire etc. Did you get the knicker type bikini bottems or the boxer type?


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm not sure really hon, but if you're worried or it happens again, I'd give the midwife a call xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

BH shouldn't be _that_ painful it's bollocks that they aren't painful at all, but if it was really hurting then that's not right either, speak to your MW.

As for pads and breastpads, hmmm, really depends how long your there, I'd say you'd get through like 8+ pads in the first day, and the same again the next day, and as for breastpads, your boobs probably won't leak that much until your milk comes in, 3-4 pairs a day should be more than enough!


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Thanks guys if it happens again I'll ring her, it so true BHs do hurt yes not LOADS but saying they dont hurt is a huge lie!

anyway another question, my stomachs just gone really weird and now my throat & tummy feels like its got cold acid in it.
I don't know how to explain anyone had this?

edit**
I said stomach but I dont even know where that is anymore lol, the cool burning sensation is coming from where baby is lol


----------



## flutterbywing

heartburn/reflux


----------



## Jadeyydoe

flutterbywing said:


> heartburn/reflux

ohh I dont think its heartburn but it could be reflux I had heartburn before preg and its different but I'll google reflux cos it could be that :D


----------



## Jadeyydoe

oh yeah its looks like its defo acid reflux :D
thank youuuuu :D


----------



## annawrigley

Jadeyydoe said:


> oh yeah its looks like its defo acid reflux :D
> thank youuuuu :D

sounds like it is, its nastyyyyyy :(

anyone feel when they get stressed out they feel it physically?? dont know how to explain it really but if im really wound up or if like im running late for something so walking quite fast, my bump kinda aches and all tightens up and i find it really hard to breathe and theres loads of pressure on my bladder and stuff..
im really bad at explaining things, it kinda feels different from BHs does anyone have a clue what im on about or am i just being a rambler?! its really unpleasant!


----------



## sarah0108

Alice i just took a pack of pads into hospital and a pack of breast pads (which i didnt even need till i got home like Hanna said) but they gave me sanitary pads (like big ones) after she was born and sent a few up to the ward with me x


----------



## sarah0108

anna i get that sometimes :S kinda like a BH but feel like im dying :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

OUCHH i have a question...

do any of you have this pain its a bit TMI and painful but i keep getting it and just got it now.. a sharp/shooting pain up my erm.. vag :blush:

owieeeee x


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> anna i get that sometimes :S kinda like a BH but feel like im dying :rofl:

haha yes! its not nice but i didnt wanna sound over-dramatic :haha:



sarah0108 said:


> OUCHH i have a question...
> 
> do any of you have this pain its a bit TMI and painful but i keep getting it and just got it now.. a sharp/shooting pain up my erm.. vag :blush:
> 
> owieeeee x

yessss :growlmad: especially when walking? kinda feels like you really need a wee but its painful? midwife said it was his head starting to engage but the doctor said it was just him putting pressure on me? :shrug: lord knows but ouch
xx


----------



## annawrigley

ooooh also gonna post in here as its the "random" thread and dont wanna make a new thread for it............
LAST BOX :happydance::happydance::happydance: on the home stretch now! :winkwink:


----------



## ~RedLily~

wow nearly there now...congrats!


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> ooooh also gonna post in here as its the "random" thread and dont wanna make a new thread for it............
> LAST BOX :happydance::happydance::happydance: on the home stretch now! :winkwink:

Hooray!!:happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

also (wow im dominating this thread tonight) just wanted to have a quick rant,was watching american idol and on the bit where they share their little sob stories some guy was saying how his son had autism and how hard it had been and bla bla. my 20 year old brother has had autism pretty much all of his life (didnt get diagnosed til he was 6 cos medical people were rubbish then and basically told my mum to go away lol) and it was awful to live with when we were younger tbh (now look at me go with the sob story ;D) he treated me really bad but i just think its kinda sick when people "use" it.. like why should he get through on american idol because his son has autism?!?! What does it have to do with anything?!?
rant over... ;)


----------



## ~RedLily~

i always wonder that. i hate people who come out with a big sob story it doesnt affect their talent so how is it relevent.


----------



## annawrigley

exactly, the american one often goes way too far as well its almost like a freak show, for want of a better phrase. my dad was like TURN THIS OFF lol
xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

its when they start crying i get annoyed and the judges fall for it and change their vote.


----------



## annawrigley

yeah its ridiculous!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I only like watching AI when the people who are only on there as jokes come on. They make my night. haha

Anybody else feel like their pregnancy just flew by?! I just noticed I'm 17 weeks 5 days today! 2 more days until 18weeks! Then 2 more weeks till I'm half way! WTH! Where did time go?! :argh:


----------



## Rachiie18

American Idol, Britains got talent, X factor blah blah all the same long sob story its like okay susan boyle would not have been so big had she not been a lonely spinster with 10 cats from scotland....seriously! Also does anyone remember that little girl on Britains got Talent who started crying in her performace and having a little paddy when they said sorry you cant sing again....lol those shows seriously frustrate me haha!


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> anna i get that sometimes :S kinda like a BH but feel like im dying :rofl:
> 
> haha yes! its not nice but i didnt wanna sound over-dramatic :haha:
> 
> :rofl: its okay were allowed to be OTT :D
> 
> 
> 
> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> OUCHH i have a question...
> 
> do any of you have this pain its a bit TMI and painful but i keep getting it and just got it now.. a sharp/shooting pain up my erm.. vag :blush:
> 
> owieeeee xClick to expand...
> 
> yessss :growlmad: especially when walking? kinda feels like you really need a wee but its painful? midwife said it was his head starting to engage but the doctor said it was just him putting pressure on me? :shrug: lord knows but ouch
> xxClick to expand...

mine was when i was sat down :blush: okay ill go into gross detail.. apologies everyone.
its kinda of like a shooting pain on the back ''wall'' of my 'woohoo' really hurts!!! x


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Rachiie18 said:


> American Idol, Britains got talent, X factor blah blah all the same long sob story its like okay susan boyle would not have been so big had she not been a lonely spinster with 10 cats from scotland....seriously! Also does anyone remember that little girl on Britains got Talent who started crying in her performace and having a little paddy when they said sorry you cant sing again....lol those shows seriously frustrate me haha!

OMG THANK YOU!!
Susan Boyle only got that far cos she was ugly and people thought it was some amazing talent that an ugly person could sing, like a gorgeous woman would have sung like that she would have gotten through 2 rounds and then it would have gotten boring but no Susan got through because she was like their little performing monkey and everyone probably wanted to see her makeover ¬¬
I hate when people come on and are like "I'm here to sing, but please remember my great grandma died like 10 years ago and I'd like her to know I love her" (8)OH CANADAAAA!(8) I dont know why I sang that :S
but yeah.
Those shows are stupid.

... apart from the one on xfactor when the guys mum ran in (who was like 80) screaming at Simon for being a bully! xD


----------



## Jadeyydoe

sarah0108 said:


> OUCHH i have a question...
> 
> do any of you have this pain its a bit TMI and painful but i keep getting it and just got it now.. a sharp/shooting pain up my erm.. vag :blush:
> 
> owieeeee x

I got that a couple of weeks ago!
I was walking to coop with David and I started getting a weird shooting pain up my vag!
I ended up walking like some sort of constapated seal (i say seal because they make those weird moany noises and that probably what I sounded like a Davids and everyone elses ears lol)


----------



## Gracey&bump

Jadeyydoe said:


> OMG THANK YOU!!
> Susan Boyle only got that far cos she was ugly and people thought it was some amazing talent that an ugly person could sing, like a gorgeous woman would have sung like that she would have gotten through 2 rounds and then it would have gotten boring but no Susan got through because she was like their little performing monkey and everyone probably wanted to see her makeover ¬¬
> I hate when people come on and are like "I'm here to sing, but please remember my great grandma died like 10 years ago and I'd like her to know I love her" (8)OH CANADAAAA!(8) I dont know why I sang that :S
> but yeah.
> Those shows are stupid.
> 
> ... apart from the one on xfactor when the guys mum ran in (who was like 80) screaming at Simon for being a bully! xD

:rofl: didnt he have to apologise about it on live tv or something? :D


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Gracey&bump said:


> Jadeyydoe said:
> 
> 
> OMG THANK YOU!!
> Susan Boyle only got that far cos she was ugly and people thought it was some amazing talent that an ugly person could sing, like a gorgeous woman would have sung like that she would have gotten through 2 rounds and then it would have gotten boring but no Susan got through because she was like their little performing monkey and everyone probably wanted to see her makeover ¬¬
> I hate when people come on and are like "I'm here to sing, but please remember my great grandma died like 10 years ago and I'd like her to know I love her" (8)OH CANADAAAA!(8) I dont know why I sang that :S
> but yeah.
> Those shows are stupid.
> 
> ... apart from the one on xfactor when the guys mum ran in (who was like 80) screaming at Simon for being a bully! xD
> 
> :rofl: didnt he have to apologise about it on live tv or something? :DClick to expand...

He did?
Damn I missed that!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

i'm increadbly out of breath today... like i know its normal to be a little out of breath, but this is mad. i'm supposed to be doing stuff, but im just well out of breath =[ xx


----------



## annawrigley

me too alice :( i feel about 70 years old. i think its just bubs squishing into our lungs and stuff xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Evil baby! lol I reallllly need to get on with tidying up but i'm too out of breath! lol! xx


----------



## trashit

i still get out of breath going upstairs but i think since hes dropped i definitely feel alot better. I love how this threads turned into a slagging off su-bo thread :rofl: look su-bos hot end of ;)


----------



## brandonsgirl

I still get out of breath too. Not half as bad as i used to though, i got asthma and anemia so i sounded like an unhealthy 80 yr old woman waddling up the street huffing and puffing lol. 
Im looking forward to the day where i can put my own shoes on without any hassle lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol Ellie.... Why don't you marry her then XD x


----------



## Jadeyydoe

hey I just got some raspberry leaf tea (won't be drinking it just yet though obv) it was on sale at holland and barratt so thought I should buy a few packs while they're cheap xD

anyway have any of you used it?
is it any good?
and most importantly does it taste nice? :D


----------



## annawrigley

Jadeyydoe said:


> hey I just got some raspberry leaf tea (won't be drinking it just yet though obv) it was on sale at holland and barratt so thought I should buy a few packs while they're cheap xD
> 
> anyway have any of you used it?
> is it any good?
> and most importantly does it taste nice? :D

i have it with 2 sugars and i think its really nice :D ive heard its rank without sugar though.
dunno if it 'works' or not, guess we'll have to wait and see! xxx


----------



## Jadeyydoe

haha I'll have to remember that, knowing me I'll have to put like 5 sugars in it :blush:


----------



## JennyC

hi,

I only a few weeks left and struggling to look after my little one with my huge bump. Has anyone got any ideas of how i can entertain my little one but not get too exhausted


----------



## brandonsgirl

I got some RLT the other day but am a bit worried about trying it. I heard it can set some women off into labor inc my aunt i think. And knowing my luck i will be one of the few that is set off into labor and OH isnt here untill next week. Im sure one every two days though wont set me off? Then when OH is here i will be drinking it regularly lol
Holland and barratt have the buy one and get 2nd 1/2 price on everything so i would go and get all pregnancy stuff there :) But im stocked up so no need haha. 

JennyC- How little is your LO?


----------



## JennyC

nearly 2 and wont sit still for 2 mins


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww bless. Could grandparents help at all?
If you only have a few weeks left maybe grandma or whoever could come over and occupy him or her for a couple of hours a day?

EDIT: or maybe some kind of crafts, colouring, baking cookies with you (getting LO to mix dough etc)


----------



## Jadeyydoe

JennyC said:


> nearly 2 and wont sit still for 2 mins

I used to put my Nephew in the living room with his toy box and he would get them out and show them to me and when he got bored I'd let him empty out all my cd cases then put the cds back in and out again until he eventually fell asleep on the rug LOL
it made him happy and gave me some peace for a few hours
I'm such a good aunt :blush:


----------



## Jas029

Jadeyydoe said:


> JennyC said:
> 
> 
> nearly 2 and wont sit still for 2 mins
> 
> I used to put my Nephew in the living room with his toy box and he would get them out and show them to me and when he got bored I'd let him empty out all my cd cases then put the cds back in and out again until he eventually fell asleep on the rug LOL
> it made him happy and gave me some peace for a few hours
> I'm such a good aunt :blush:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## trashit

raspberry leaf teas nice :) i had a panic first time i had it bc i had two cups straight after each other. Start with one cup a day then build up over time. Start at about 34 weeks. I have four cups a day now :) i have it without sugar too! Never even thought to add sugar lol. i did read the other day not to take it until 36 weeks bc it can set off early labour as its job is to contract the muscles in the uterus but it hasnt sent me into labour lol. Xx does anyone else get a sharp pain down low every so often that sort of cracks at the same time like a ripple?? I cant explain it its like something ripples on my bladder and theres a horrible pain xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ew without sugar? I had to do that when I moved out of my parents cause I had no money for sugar! lol.


----------



## trashit

well it just tastes like all the other fruit teas and i went through a massive phase of fruit teas i love them :D so doesnt bother me, i didnt think about adding sugar, i might next time ;)


----------



## Gracey&bump

when do i apply for the £190 grant?
cant find my leaflet :/


----------



## trashit

25 weeks, get the form from midwife as she has to fill half of it in. X


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Gracey&bump said:


> when do i apply for the £190 grant?
> cant find my leaflet :/

25 weeks, midwife should bring it round when you have your 25 week appt and fill in half of it for you :D


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Didn't feel like starting another pointless thread, so I'll post it here:
I moved up a box! yay! :happydance: I love when I move up, because I get to see my ticker look more human. :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

Yay, my ticker moved up a box yesterday (but I don't have it on here) and I agree, it's great seeing baby grow, lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

congrats on your tickers moving up...i always get so excited lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

aww congratulations girls


----------



## Jadeyydoe

yay congrats on ticker moving up!
I love it when mine moves up!


while I'm here I'll say something random too :D
MY DADS EATING MY DAMN CHUPA CHUPS!!!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

:o how dare he?!?


----------



## Jadeyydoe

brandonsgirl said:


> :o how dare he?!?

yes how dare he!
my chupa chups MINE :(
and now the dogs staring at me begging for one, these people/animals NEED TO STAY AWAY FROM PREGGO LADIES CHUPACHUPS DAMMIT!


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha lol you tell them!!!


----------



## trashit

lol my mum wont nick food off me bc she used to kick off BIG STYLE when she was preg and someone stole her food. I dont mind it too much altho i did almost cry today when my nan forgot my stuffed crust pizza :( and also was nearly in tears when my nan was giving my cousins my orange juice that i have to have to take my iron with lol, i was gonna totally break down! Madness.

Now i have a question, just curious and seems silly to post a new thread when we have this genius one :D
Ive been feeling shitty all day, keep going hot and cold and feeling sick on and off, had tummy pains every now and then (dw its not baby related, i mean like when you have a tummy bug) now i just feel plain sick and i thought back to when i was early on and someone told me that when your later on in pregnancy if u feel sick its bc the baby does. Is that old wives or is there some truth in it? And any idea what the hells up with me? Probs just an off day but i feel totally off!


----------



## trashit

p.s yay for the next box! Wont be long before your on last one ;)


----------



## Jas029

:shrug: Not to get your hopes up or anything I heard one of the signs of labor is flu like symptoms.. But I think they mean more stuff related to like.. Diarrhea or something :shrug:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hey Ellie, I'm not sure... but i'd say give it a day and see how you're feeling... P.S how are those Iron things working out for you? xxxx


----------



## trashit

oh what, really? I have to look out for things like this now, im always scared to say anything may be labour incase people think im being hypocondriac, especially after my rlt scare :blush: i have had really pooey poos. Sorry for tmi lol. Not full on wet diorreha but near enough diorreha? 
The iron, well.... I came off the iron pills about three days ago, my guts started to improve BIG STYLE, felt soo much better! except i had no energy at all, was totally run down and i felt guilty about not taking them then, so i googled it and it said if my blood count hadnt improved due to the pills they'd give me iron shots. I do not want them! My nannas told me all about them and theyre hell! So im gonna start taking them again tomorrow. I forgot to get them sachet things the other day :growlmad: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

I love this thread, i was just about to post something new then remembered this. 

Ok so just wondering does anyone know if it's true that if you go to the docters while pregnant with heartburn they give you like gaviscon on prescription for free ? My presriptions are free anyways but i dont wanna go asking for like gaviscon to be told to go and buy some. ( i already have some just not much left and if i can get it free then why the hell not)


----------



## trashit

oh gosh you have me thinking now Jas.... I had a runny nose earlier too. I kept getting under the covers bc it was freezing but then sweating so having to get out. Ive also been feeling light headed today!


----------



## Jas029

I said I DIDN'T want to get your hopes up!!! :haha:
(More for my sake then yours even!)

You can't pop before me life's not fair :cry:


----------



## trashit

has anyone kept there pregnancy test? I found out at my GPs so i never took one, but now im looking at my babies keepsake box and thinking i should buy one now and put it in? Crazy waste of money


----------



## flutterbywing

I have pictures, that will have to do, as my tests were digi and the result goes in 24 hrs


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> Ive been feeling shitty all day, keep going hot and cold and feeling sick on and off, had tummy pains every now and then (dw its not baby related, i mean like when you have a tummy bug) now i just feel plain sick and i thought back to when i was early on and someone told me that when your later on in pregnancy if u feel sick its bc the baby does. Is that old wives or is there some truth in it? And any idea what the hells up with me? Probs just an off day but i feel totally off!

aw i hope thats not true ive been feeling terrible lately. dont want my babby to be poorly!



trashit said:


> has anyone kept there pregnancy test? I found out at my GPs so i never took one, but now im looking at my babies keepsake box and thinking i should buy one now and put it in? Crazy waste of money

yerr i kept mine, the woman at the clinic was gonna throw it away and then want "do you want it?" i was like uhhhh sure


----------



## annawrigley

my dad stole my peanut butter to use as mouse bait. >.>


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> my dad stole my peanut butter to use as mouse bait. >.>

How dare he steal a pregnant woman's peanut butter!! :grr:


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> my dad stole my peanut butter to use as mouse bait. >.>

We had mice, a few months ago, little buggars got the PB of the traps :growlmad: in the end we just poisoned them, I didn't want to but the traps weren't working and we needed them gone because of the kids!


----------



## annawrigley

Jas029 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> my dad stole my peanut butter to use as mouse bait. >.>
> 
> How dare he steal a pregnant woman's peanut butter!! :grr:Click to expand...

my thoughts precisely :growlmad:
was. not. impressed.
lol he stole my crunchy and bought me some smooth to replace it, i said i prefer crunchy and now hes taken the smooth away as well!!!
SMOOTH IS BETTER THAN NONE! aahhhhh


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

blueberries


----------



## Jas029

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> apples

pears


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Jas029 said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> grapes
> 
> bananasClick to expand...

oranges


----------



## Jas029

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> grapes
> 
> bananasClick to expand...
> 
> orangesClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Damn it, girls! I want oranges sooo bad now. :haha:


----------



## Jas029

My dad finished off all my orange juice :growlmad:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Gah! That's horrible!
My local super-market had a sale on oj. It was one of those big jugs for only $2.15!


----------



## trashit

oh my days, the mice we had got the chocolate off the traps too! They're too clever for traps lol. How dare he steal your pb! And how dare he steal your oj! Whats going on with the world?? My cousins coming tonight she best lay off my oj! Her and my other cousin practically stole my whole carton last time i wanted to cry! Oh and passion fruit ;)


----------



## flutterbywing

Are you trying to confuse me again???

Anyway just came to say my left nipple hurts, no need to reply, just a statement, it's hurt for 3 days now, argh, just needed to get that out there, lol


----------



## trashit

oow! I hate nipple pain. Is it just caning for no reason? Bad bad nipples!


----------



## flutterbywing

Yup just one of those stupid pregnancy things, i feel really lopsided as well cause it's just the 1


----------



## annawrigley

i hate nipple pain in the cold its the worrrrrrrrst! however wrapped up warm i am my nipples always seem to KILL ME
aaaaw what'd i miss?? im guessing all the fruitiness was to cover up some naughty conversation? :winkwink:
and im guessing you wont be able to answer that question :(


----------



## trashit

was it? Lol i just thought ppl were puttin random fruit names :rofl: 
Has anyone ever seen the kids programme timmy time? Its so cute!


----------



## brandonsgirl

my dad has the basic sky package so i get no kiddi programs unless early in the morning.. which lets face it i dont see haha. 
Although talking about kiddi programs i do think life would be much simpler if we were all teletubbies and could see our LO's growing :p


----------



## trashit

awwww that'd be awesome! I wish you could buy a 4d ultrasound machine and have it! Id just use it all the time, thatd be so worth the money!
Aww i missed chucklevision yest :cry:


----------



## flutterbywing

trashit said:


> was it? Lol i just thought ppl were puttin random fruit names :rofl:
> Has anyone ever seen the kids programme timmy time? Its so cute!

Might be cute the first time, not so much after that! 

I thought it was just randon fruits until I realised the quotes didnt match up so they've been changed too!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

didnt want thread getting locked so had to edit. lol


----------



## trashit

ehh lol. :wacko: im confused. Is timmy a relation to shaun the sheep? He looks identical :D


----------



## flutterbywing

trashit said:


> ehh lol. :wacko: im confused. Is timmy a relation to shaun the sheep? He looks identical :D

Yeah i think hes meant to be


----------



## annawrigley

i checked my emails and all became clear on the fruit thing ;) lol


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> i checked my emails and all became clear on the fruit thing ;) lol


NO fair!! 

And OMG your 36 weeks!!!!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha chucklevision was classic... oooooo and what was that car one? I think it was usually on after chucklevision and was an old yellow car that used to scoot around everywhere. Lol im proberly not making sence haha. 
I used to love postman pat and noddy. 
Did you know that Jess outta postman pat (the cat) wasnt given a sex because the producers wanted the children to choose whether the cat was a boy or a girl. They wanted us to use our imagination insted of it just being handed to us apparently lol


----------



## Jas029

annawrigley said:


> i checked my emails and all became clear on the fruit thing ;) lol

I don't know what you're talking about.
We were just having a nice discussion of fruit :-=

;):haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

But surely the pure fact that the cat is called JESS means that IT DOES have a sex... Jess is a girls name? xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

In america there are tonnes of guys called jesse so i guess it all depends on what area ur from :shrug:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

But postman pat is English though!


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha true.. i dont know! Thats what i was told anyways. I sppose if it was called sam or something it would be more unisex


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Yeah exsactly... Postman Pat has a more unisex name! Patrick/Patricia lol x


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol now i have the theme tune in my head.. 
Postman pat, postman pat, postman pat and his black and white caaaat... 
Early in the morning, just as day is dawning... 
OMG how sad am i! And LO isnt even born yet!


----------



## trashit

brum!!=D brum was the car!!
I LOVED that omg.....
Jess was clearly a girl ;) hahaha.
Chuckle chuckle vision! To me to you! Haha. They sound like me lol!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

BRUM!!!!!!!!!! that was it! 
Haha lol.. Did you see come dine with me the other night? Chuckle brothers were the guests for one of the people cooking. Was quite funny, everyone got over excited. 
Oh gosh we know you have a thing for older men, your not wanting the chuckle brothers are u ? :p


----------



## flutterbywing

I like Jess for a boy, unfortunately OH doesn't, not that that is relevant at all, when I was younger I always assumed Jess was female


----------



## trashit

i loved postman pat and noddy and fireman sam and mighty mouse!! 
And tom and jerry =D 
Noddy and pat have all changed now :( pat has a helicopter and motorbike hes gone high tech!'


----------



## Luke's_mummy

And noddy is just totaly diffrent... I loved all the same as you trashit.... what about... thomas the tank engine, okey doke, the busy world of richard scary, trapdoor ectectect! I coulf go on! lol x


----------



## trashit

i hated art attack lol! i hated arty shows reli. I loved thomas tank! And bear in the big blue house, bernards watch, the queens nose! =D
Noddy just isnt noddy now, i wanna smack the new noddy for ruining my noddy lol. Remmeber when noddy had gollywogs instead of the elves? I had a gollywog doll =D


----------



## flutterbywing

WOW queens nose, used to love that!

Anyone used to watch the demon headmaster


----------



## Rachiie18

Remember HOW? and play days haha!! I saw noddy the other day they all look like their on drugs haha their so weird looking and winnie the poohs gone all animated to the max :( why ruin something so special! on a side not i also did not find art attack amusing at all lol!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

bananas in pijamas :p


----------



## trashit

hey arnold, recess, mona the vampire!
I watched mona the vampire yesterday love it!


----------



## Rachiie18

haha demon headmaster was amazing...and queens nose!! loved bernards watch as well haha! why do those days have to end lol?


----------



## flutterbywing

WOW, lovely HOW?


----------



## Rachiie18

@trashit Recess was amazing!! my wee brother watches it all the time, love watching it with him :blush: lol! its only on late now though :( hannah montanas killed recess space!


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe hey arnold was awsum too... grrr i wish my dad had the kid chanels. !!!!


----------



## trashit

THE DEMON HEADMASTER!! I LOVED THAT =D i also adored sabrina the teenage witch and playdays! Omg playdays was amazing! I dunno if you remember, none of my friends know what im on about but i cannot remember what it was called. There was people dressed up as bears, one had glasses and was the geek of the pack and there was a girl one and they all lived in a house together, they were brothers and sisters?
mopatops shop and rosie and jim!


----------



## Rachiie18

omg does anyone remember cow and chicken??? LOVED THAT! haha!


----------



## Rachiie18

haha i remember being such a sabrina fan lol! and kenan and kel! they've been killed by drake and josh :(


----------



## trashit

cow and chicken was BRILLIANT i watched that for hours on a plane


----------



## trashit

hahahahaha keenan and kel was awesome! My mam wanted to call my brother keenan but she saw me watchin that and decided not to seen as it was the big fat one hahahaha.


----------



## Rachiie18

haha my dad use to love it hahaha! 'momma had a chicken, momma had a cow, dad was proud but he didnt know how...dododododo...do do do do doooo do do do do do COW do do do do doooo do do do do do CHICKEN do do do do doooo do do do do do COW AND CHICKEN....' hahaha fav programme ever :D


----------



## Rachiie18

haha at least he wasnt the dumb one with a serious addcition to orange soda haha or as us brits would say orangade lol! just doesnt have the same ring to it though :D


----------



## trashit

did anyone collect the sabrina magazines??? Lol.
ohh drake and josh just is not the same :( espesh since josh lost all his weight lol


----------



## Rachiie18

haha theres something just not as funny about a skinny person haha!! thats why i think people found me so funny haha! and i loved the sabrina magazines!! :D haha im 19 going on 6 lol!!


----------



## Rachiie18

@Trashit - hows things going hun not long to go now!! :D


----------



## trashit

what about rugrats? Lol. I used to get called helga from hey arnold, spinellie from recess and angelica from rugrats lol orr verucca salts from willy wonka! :( spinellies the best!


----------



## flutterbywing

wow keenan and kel and sabrina, legendary nickolodeon was my fav channel I think!

I think I wanna watch Sabrina now!


----------



## trashit

is sabrina still going? And her boyfriend harvey and aunt helga, and what was the other aunts name? And the cat! What was the cats name? I loved them mags and the gifts they came with! I was subscribed hah. dw im (almost) 17 going on 2! Hahaha. 
Nickelodeon was the best! is it still going?? 
Yehh thin ppl arent as funny lolll.

And its going good thanks, im just bored, impatient and aching! I want my baby nowwww hehe. Xx


----------



## Rachiie18

I just went to nickelodeon and theres H20: just add water :saywah: and drake and josh :( boring!


----------



## Rachiie18

ha remember doug?


----------



## Rachiie18

did you know they got rid of the 7'oclock movie from disney!! =|


----------



## flutterbywing

The cat was salem, was the other aunt zelda?? Oooo Doug, I wanna be a kid again, just for a week or so!! 

:hugs: Ellie it won't be long now!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

i loved all of them.. Nickelodon was the best channel ever haha. 
And yep i collected the sabrina mags too. The cat was called salem and her aunts were Zelda and Hilda (sp)


----------



## Rachiie18

aw Nemo's got me in tears its such a sad film near the end :( its dorry asking mervin not to leave her :( she said 'when i look at you im home, i dont want that to go away, i dont want to forget' .... :'( at least they get together in the end :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

Nemo :)


----------



## Rachiie18

haha fin-nogin-dudeee :D


----------



## trashit

aww i wanted a clown fish for weeks after i saw that film!


----------



## flutterbywing

Love nemo, but think I watched it a bit too much, Jak loves it you see, they have a clownfish with a lil fin and a dorry fish in my local garden centre


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe.. It was sad when he 1st got stuck in the tube in the dentist office :p


----------



## trashit

salem and ohh hilda and zelda haha.
fit!
Andddddddd! Doug i LOVED doug, none of my friends remember doug!! i loved his movie haha


----------



## brandonsgirl

i miss all the shows i used to watched :(


----------



## Jas029

Nickelodeon is such crap these days.. All their shows are just.. eck

Cow & Chicken was awesome, Rugrats was awesome, Hey Arnold was awesome... 
I never got into Sabrina much.. 

I hate the shows they have on Nickelodeon now.. What happened to the classics? :cry:


----------



## trashit

sorry this is TOTALLY off kids tv topic but i love how on soaps a character can just change (yes im talking gail platts son was adam rickett and is now the guy who played conrad in footballers wives!) and noone blinks an eyelid lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

i know, its gone down hill


----------



## leoniebabey

wow this brought back some memories! rugrats !!
did anyone have the ps1 games of rugrats ?


----------



## trashit

aww yeh Its sad that our babies wont see any good kids tv! bc reli the 90s/beginning of millenium was the end of proper kids tv. Now everythings just overly commercial and overly animated. Disney totally ruined winnie the pooh


----------



## flutterbywing

It always makes me chuckle when they do that Elli, didn't they do it in neighbours a while back, and feel like they did it in hollyoaks too, but I could be wrong


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> aww yeh Its sad that our babies wont see any good kids tv! bc reli the 90s/beginning of millenium was the end of proper kids tv. Now everythings just overly commercial and overly animated. Disney totally ruined winnie the pooh

definately 
:nope:
Now it's all hannah Montana ect. 
am i the only eprson who would love to strangle her ?


----------



## trashit

i dont watch neighbours anymore! I watched it when i was little, when the neighbours tune came on i knew it was bedtime and used to go up haha. I dunno about hollyoaks but emmerdale did it with victoria, she was ginger and then suddenly one episode was this completely different brunette girl lol.


----------



## brandonsgirl

i had the rugrats computer game hehe :p
And apparently someone new braught whinnie the pooh off the original people, which is why there is going to be new books out and stuff. Doubt they will be half the same as the original though.


----------



## trashit

omg i had the rugrats game and the 101 dalmations one, not on ps1 but on dreamcast! Bahahaha.
i dont mind hannah montana but i wanna kill the wizards of waverly place people! Loll my little brothers obsessed!


----------



## trashit

yehh disney bought the rights when the author passed away :| they totally ruined it, hes now bright yellow and square, he was cute in the books!


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> omg i had the rugrats game and the 101 dalmations one, not on ps1 but on dreamcast! Bahahaha.
> i dont mind hannah montana but i wanna kill the wizards of waverly place people! Loll my little brothers obsessed!

Whats a dreamcast :wacko:
& hate the wizards of wavery place too but i dont mind the suit life of zak and cody .. or whatever it's called


----------



## Rachiie18

haha PS1 i remember the launch haha! i had rugrats too it was amazing! and crash bandecute (sp?) and spyro...god those were the days! :D 

I dont know kids TV is going downhill and Films :( like HSM is not really suitable for 4 year olds...wheres all the princess movies gone like cinderella and stuff like that :(


----------



## Rachiie18

Winnie the pooh use to be the best and now its just not fun anymore like we said before fat and round is alot more fun than square and neon yellow...*sigh* its got all a bit silly!


----------



## trashit

i loved the story books, the proper ones where they were just little sketches :) 
I love how this has just turned into a big thing about kids tv and films hahahaha!


----------



## flutterbywing

Gaah don't get me started on hannah montanta and HSM, it's so not appropriate for 4YOs my niece 4YO niece went to see Hannah Montana, and apparently she was being all sexy and stuff, ugh


----------



## flutterbywing

They put old winnie pooh on playhouse disney too, it's on now!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Man kids TV has got craaaaaap =[ xx


----------



## trashit

hsm is SHIT. And people my age like it which i find very sad. Infact i have a 24 yr old none gay guy friend that loves it, he watches the films over and over and has eve seen the live show :| i dont get it!


----------



## annawrigley

flutterbywing said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i checked my emails and all became clear on the fruit thing ;) lol
> 
> NO fair!!
> 
> And OMG your 36 weeks!!!!!Click to expand...

i know, exciting! :happydance:



trashit said:


> Remmeber when noddy had gollywogs instead of the elves? I had a gollywog doll =D

haha yer and then they took them off cos it was 'racist' :wacko:
speaking of which did you know nursery kids cant sing "bah bah black sheep" anymore i cant remember what its changed to but it was something gash like bah bah little sheep.
whats the world become?!



flutterbywing said:


> WOW queens nose, used to love that!
> 
> Anyone used to watch the demon headmaster

demon headmaster was awesome!
williams wish wellingtons, the worst witch, round the twist ??
and SPIDER
that was so cute
ooooooo and did anyone watch 'big kids'?? where whenever someone said "ming" like "swimMING" or "drumMING" or whatever the 2 parents would go into some weird trance and start acting like kids and their 2 kids were trying to control them.
i made it sound shit but it was great :lol:
also its a long shot but did anyone play chu chu rocket on the dreamcast?? that was AWESOME


----------



## trashit

the worst witch was awesome!!!!
I dont remember the others tho lol.
yehh racism my arse, i still had my gollywog up for a while lol. Yeh the bah bah black sheep is SAD. And the fact that you cant video your own kids nativity plays anymore, its PATHETIC!!


----------



## trashit

fuckkkk i played chu chu rocket!


----------



## brandonsgirl

your not the only one with disliking hannah montana.. i dont like her either, and personally think she is only famous because of her dad. But thats just my opinion. 
lol. 
Is anyone else finding that BnB is going hella slow?


----------



## trashit

who can forget how awesome saturday tv was wen we were young too! live and kicking, smtv live, cd:uk. Then at nighttime, blind date, who wants to be a millionaire? the one with ulrika johnson where the kids chose how to decorate a room in the house, if they wanted a big alien space ship in the front room they could? That was awesome!


----------



## trashit

most likely but her dad was only a one hit wonder lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> who can forget how awesome saturday tv was wen we were young too! live and kicking, smtv live, cd:uk. Then at nighttime, blind date, who wants to be a millionaire? the one with ulrika johnson where the kids chose how to decorate a room in the house, if they wanted a big alien space ship in the front room they could? That was awesome!

The times i'd actually get up early on a saturday morning just to watch tv :haha:
I (L) ant and dec .. but maby thats just cause im from newcastle so have to love them.

OMG BRINGG BACKK BLIND DATE... i love this
and OMG OMG OMG YOU REMEMBER THAT TOO, i say to people about that program with the kids decorating and they look at me as if ive got 2 heads!! I LOVED it. I soo wanted to be on it.


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha blind date was classic!!! 
What ever happened to cilla black? 
and then bruce forsights (sp) 'nice to see you to see you nice' haha.


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh and top of the pops... what ever happened to that lol


----------



## annawrigley

ooooo i loved blind date <3
remember 'get your own back'??????

and yknow wonky donkey on sm:tv live, my uncle wrote that! :rofl:

ahem, to ask a "random small question" as is the purpose of this thread lol,
i was reading my pregnancy notes and my MW put today that baby is 4/5 engaged, and 2 weeks ago she put 3/5 engaged so i thought oh good thats going the right way..
but then i read the explanation thingy and it said 5/5 engaged is not engaged at all, and 0/5 or 1/5 is fully engaged :shrug:
which would mean hes less engaged than 2 weeks ago?
confoozing


----------



## brandonsgirl

different MW use different terminology... last week i was 4/5th engaged and that was just the brim of his head apparently. But other MW will put 4/5 and it will me almost the whole head. I would ask your MW to be sure coz only she wil really know what she ment


----------



## flutterbywing

Anna, some MWs will put 1/5 palpable, which is the same as 4/5 engaged 5/5s is fully engaged, some MWs will put eng as well so what exactly has she written


----------



## trashit

omg i loved get your own back, i wanted to take my head teacher on there hahaa, i loved the presenter what a legend!! Top of the pops got cancelled :cry: i used to love it! And loved ant and decs version of emmerdale on smtv lol. Omg my dad went on blind date, i was humiliated! All our family sat around the tv and i had no idea what was going on it was a complete surprise and there my dad was! He took the piss (as usual) and said he was a train spotter lmao.

ohh i dont get the engaged numbers and stuff, make no sense to me! :shrug: he was 3/5 at 34 wks then i saw different mw other day she just said brim?


----------



## annawrigley

ahh thanks!
she just wrote 4/5 under the "engagement" column.
also i know that he's head-down but what does longitudinal lie mean :confused:
i should really ask her these things at the time rather than reading back my notes and puzzling over them :haha:


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh i just thought about this.. 
Does anybody remember S Club 7?? And they had like all the primary schools sing along to the chorus of one of their songs.. I just remembered for some reason lol. I was one of the primary schools that had to participate in it


----------



## annawrigley

haa yes, was it "Reach"? i think we did too...


----------



## leoniebabey

brandonsgirl said:


> oh i just thought about this..
> Does anybody remember S Club 7?? And they had like all the primary schools sing along to the chorus of one of their songs.. I just remembered for some reason lol. I was one of the primary schools that had to participate in it

OMGZZ I WAS IN THAT TOO !
i think we did 'never had a dream come true' 
i felt honoured :blush:


----------



## flutterbywing

I would imagine he's 4/5 engaged then, as in nearly fully, might be able to find a pic to show you and what you read in your notes is about how much is felt (palable) not how much can't be felt. he's getting ready to come meet you :winkwink: longitudinal just means down rather than across so he's in a good position, did she not put like LOA ROA LOP LOT ROT ROP


----------



## brandonsgirl

im sure it was one of them songs.. they played on comic relif i think


----------



## trashit

hahahaha s club 7 and all their programmes and their movie that BRIEFLY had gareth gates in but that was my fave part ofc  i loved their programmes tho, even the one where they went on the search for s club juniors 
i was always hannah when we played s club lol.
so what does it mean to go from 3/5 to brim :wacko:
and does it work that the sooner they engage the sooner theyre coming? Or not?
Dont worry Anna i never ask either haha.


----------



## trashit

the one on comic relief was never had a dream come true wasnt it? :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

it was have you ever...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmJ...B53321CC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha im watching this thing about ways to leave your TV lover and the cheeky girls is on there haha


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> the one on comic relief was never had a dream come true wasnt it? :D

I think so!
we had a 'performing arts' afterschool club. Thinking back this was sooo wrong and creepy & why our parents let us go i will never understand :nope:
Was basically this old man sat at the front, he'd put some music on then everyone would like group off and make up dances or mess on and he'd just sit there and watch :wacko: PERVERT!

Anyways he recorded us, i felt so special at the time :blush: I even bought the cd. I think i possibly still have it somewhere :blush:


----------



## trashit

^^^ lol that made me chuckle. Reminds me of this pedo that used to come sing christian songs at our school and he was such a creep! He used to eye all kids up... it wasnt even a christian school but the head teacher used to insist on singing christian songs and saying prsyers in assembly. The jehovahs had to walk out the room lol!


----------



## trashit

i used to love popstars and pop idol but by time x factor came around they were wearing thin.. I loved darius danesh! Lol im colourblind!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

LOL! Darius when he sang britneyspears! CLASSIC x


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe yeah he was awsum.. he was just on popstar to opera star. I only watched it once but he was pretty good :p


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> ^^^ lol that made me chuckle. Reminds me of this pedo that used to come sing christian songs at our school and he was such a creep! He used to eye all kids up... it wasnt even a christian school but the head teacher used to insist on singing christian songs and saying prsyers in assembly. The jehovahs had to walk out the room lol!


:| :| :| we also had a man like this, he would have mars bars for us to win. :cry: i never won one.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I think every school has to have one lol. 
A teacher of mine once used to pick me up and feed me twiglets :S Very strange
But the thing is everyone was so sure he was gay 0.o


----------



## annawrigley

flutterbywing said:


> I would imagine he's 4/5 engaged then, as in nearly fully, might be able to find a pic to show you and what you read in your notes is about how much is felt (palable) not how much can't be felt. he's getting ready to come meet you :winkwink: longitudinal just means down rather than across so he's in a good position, did she not put like LOA ROA LOP LOT ROT ROP

oooh jolly good, nope she didnt, she wrote "FBC" which i think was something to do with bloods cos she took them today? :shrug:



brandonsgirl said:


> it was have you ever...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmJ...B53321CC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24

*ahem* i literally just watched that whole thing singing along.
they should have done bring it all back though, that was a right song!


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe wierd how we still remember all the lyrics haha.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I think i could probably sing all of s club 7s songs still! XD


----------



## trashit

i still know s club words :blush: and boyzone! I love boyzone, always have always will, still so sad about Stephen :cry: yehhh every school must have one! When we got to secondary school it was one of the geography tchrs that looked like a werewolf lol he used to eye all the girls in short skirts up and tell them how beautiful they were *shudders* 
In primary we were such a bad class in the final year we made our teacher leave, she got depression which the head teacher said we caused, wouldnt surprise me we were just awful! anyway we had supply teachers for months and one of them was called mr turgison? And he once apparrently had a boner and touched my friend with it as he bruhed past her hahahha


----------



## brandonsgirl

ewww lol dirty ol perv... 
And OMG dont even get me started on boyzone. They were my love forever. I cried when my uncle told me stephen was gay. And then he died :0 noooo i couldnt believe it. I think i possibly know every single word to their songs. 
I was also in love with robson greene from Robson and Jerome.. loved their songs too


----------



## annawrigley

at our secondary school we literally had 3 teachers fired and arrested for paedophilia. they were all ICT teachers and all got found out cos they had child porn on their users on the school computers :wacko:
niiice school!

yummmmm sugar puffs


----------



## trashit

went to see boyzone live and stephen was my fave so i made a sign that said I LOVE STEPHEN but i couldnt be arsed holding it up well i was too small anyway lol so my dad did and the week later stephen came out :rofl: when he came out he wasnt my crush anymore, just like i went off ronan cos he got married! Lol. I had a big cut out of them that was in the shop window when they did their pepsi advert, the shop gave me it lol. I was OBSESSED. When i found out he died it was as devastating to me as it was to rest of the world wen jacko died lol! Love them!

ROBSON GREENE IS HOT!!!PHWOOOAAAARRR!


----------



## flutterbywing

annawrigley said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> I would imagine he's 4/5 engaged then, as in nearly fully, might be able to find a pic to show you and what you read in your notes is about how much is felt (palable) not how much can't be felt. he's getting ready to come meet you :winkwink: longitudinal just means down rather than across so he's in a good position, did she not put like LOA ROA LOP LOT ROT ROP
> 
> oooh jolly good, nope she didnt, she wrote "FBC" which i think was something to do with bloods cos she took them today? :shrug:Click to expand...

Ask her next time how he's lying as he could be back to back (not likely but she hasn't specified) all she's put is that he's head down, oh and FBC is full blood count


----------



## Luke's_mummy

We had an R.E Teacher who used to look down our shirts, and a tech teacher who got arrested and fired for sexualy asulting a student! x


----------



## trashit

oh my days really?! Thats terrible... None of our tchrs got caught but we all knew they were. And also there was alot of scandals at our school with teachers shagging each other. Two pe teachers got fired cos a student caught them fucking in the pe office :rofl:
And the head of geography married a student!


----------



## brandonsgirl

god i always usd to think teachers had no lives. Apparently they all have dirty lil secrets. And tell me about it... helllooooooooooooo robson :p


----------



## leoniebabey

I got felt up by my buisness studies teacher, well he came over and he put his hands on my shoulders and started doing like a massage start of motion, needless to say i was horrified.

Another teahcer got suspended for 'inaporopriate comments' no the wonder i was bad at science cause he'd sit flirting with us ( HE WAS SOOO FIT) then be like talking about inapropriate things 
Then he got caught buying alcohol for students at prom.


----------



## trashit

my tummy feels all tight and hard and full and hurts :cry: i want him now, its beyond a joke lol.


----------



## flutterbywing

My math teacher was a right perve, always looking at the girls boobs and going on about how big his daughters boobs were, ICK, why???


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> oh my days really?! Thats terrible... None of our tchrs got caught but we all knew they were. And also there was alot of scandals at our school with teachers shagging each other. Two pe teachers got fired cos a student caught them fucking in the pe office :rofl:
> And the head of geography married a student!

:haha: omg it was always the P.E teachers werent it ! 
ours was like a real life waterloo road. The head teacher had an affair with an english teacher .. They back after summer all loved up and she'd had a change of name :shrug: scandalous!


----------



## flutterbywing

trashit said:


> my tummy feels all tight and hard and full and hurts :cry: i want him now, its beyond a joke lol.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

It's horrible in the last few weeks! still not long left now, anytime in the next 4 weeks


----------



## brandonsgirl

omg mine too... ! i just thought that maybe i ate to much dinner but its really uncomfortable isnt it?


----------



## trashit

ewwwwww thats icky!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Did anyone used to watch men behaving badly?


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

has anyone had to meet with a genetic counselor? i had an ultrasound today as a follow up of my one last month because of fluid in her kindneys and it was still there today. they have me going for another ultrasound and to meet with a genetic counselor. if you have met with one before what all do they ask? my OH doesnt know his dad so will need to get all the info from his mom if possible


----------



## trashit

our school was like real life waterloo road too! There was a pe tchr and english tchr fucking, and they were both married to other people, the wife found out and actually came into school and punched the woman tchrs lights out :rofl: 
I did watch men behaving badly and gimme gimme gimme!!! :D :D love it!
The last trimester is terrible, especially wen you have a one stone baby inside :rofl:
I just put all my pains down to wind, i have done from the very beginning. I remember before i found out i kept saying it must be wind thats giving me tummy aches and making me feel sick. At one point i was doubled over with this massive sharp pain and that was just wind too! So when we found out we nicknamed him wind lol, it was a toss up between wind and andrew (i lived off andrews salts, was convinced they would help my sickness eventually lol)

I cant help you on the genetic counciller im afraid as i have no experience. Im guessing they will go through family history with you? Sorry i couldnt be of more help hun. But good luck, i hope everythings fine :flower:

Pancake daaayyyyy!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Im guessing they will just go through your family history aswell hun. Ask some questions about both sides of the family and potential illnesses etc. The normal questions but obviously more in depth. 

Wow your guys schools were crazy.. i would have loved to have seen one of my teachers get punched lol. 

Hehe nicknaming him wind is cute lol. Really makes you understand why babys scream and cry when they have wind.. its dam painful lol.


----------



## trashit

OMG do you guys remember BODGER AND BADGER!!! I fuckin Adored that! Anddd come outside, spot (the dog) and the magic key!!!=D=D


----------



## trashit

anddddddddd the forgotton toys!!!!


----------



## lottebot

i used to watch them all religiously (spelling :/) and animal shelf <3


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe our LO's wont have the same TV as we used too.


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

i can remember bodger and badger and come outside but i can't remember the other two :D


----------



## annawrigley

didnt like bodger and badger but the rest i did! :D
sooty :cloud9:
woody woodpecker lol
mona the vampire!


----------



## trashit

woody woodpecker lmao i uused to know someone who laughed just like him, sooo irritating!! Omg bodger and badger were AWESOME!mash potato hahahaha!
Love it! I dont remember animal shelf
Does anyone remember 64 zoo lane andddd el nombre? Lol!


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

i can remember 64 zoo lane my brothers and sisters still watch that and tbh i still watch it with them


----------



## brandonsgirl

hehe Mona the Vampire :p


----------



## annawrigley

omg el nombre was immense !!!!!!
64 zoo lane and polka dot shorts im sure both had the same tune to their theme tunes....
"64, 64, 64 zoo lane!"
and
"polka dot, polka dot, polka dot shorts!"
unless im just merging the 2 in my head xD


----------



## annawrigley

double post >.>


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

annawrigley said:


> omg el nombre was immense !!!!!!
> 64 zoo lane and polka dot shorts im sure both had the same tune to their theme tunes....
> "64, 64, 64 zoo lane!"
> and
> "polka dot, polka dot, polka dot shorts!"
> unless im just merging the 2 in my head xD

they do dont they i never noticed that before


----------



## trashit

ohh my days thats the one i was trying to think of earlier! Polka dot shorts!! I adored that!!=D


----------



## Luke's_mummy

El Nombre was AWESOME! xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

this is such a stupid question, 

but if i breath in & then stop breathing,i can see my belly move is that LO?

nd i havent felt LO kick yet


----------



## brandonsgirl

erm it could be.. i would advise again holding your breath though.


----------



## Zebra Stars

well i had hiccups & i held my breath and relised it its not like im strangling myself lol


----------



## trashit

mine used to do that, im not sure if its bubs. I canny see yoir ticker cos i have to set my phone to no pics else this webby doesnt load, how far along? I know your second tri from other day XD 
Anyone get sharp pains in centre of ribs?


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> Anyone get sharp pains in centre of ribs?

Allll the time..


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trashit said:


> Anyone get sharp pains in centre of ribs?

I got that so bad the other morning it actually woke me up! I thought I had heartburn, but I don't sleep eat/drink, so nothing would have sparked it. And it hurt sooo much worse. :cry:
My mom said it was probably everything moving up, or that the baby was stretched out at the top of my uterus and pushing everything up even further.


----------



## trashit

i thought i was having a bloomin heart attack! I get it to the left and right of lower ribs where bubs is kicking (or was kicking, hes a bit lower now, i stil get the odd jolt but nothing like i used to) but this was like high up. Then where my heart is i had a big stabbing pain. I stopped myself from freakin out else id have had a panic attack :rofl:
Im so exhausted :| no idea why im up at this stupid time at all. I had a dream i was in labour ward and so was my best friend from primary school (i havent talked to her in YEARS) she was literally on the floor screaming, she was 40 weeks. I was taking it like a man haha. 
I wish i had a black out blind....


----------



## trashit

this is probably just a disgusting Ellie thing but i thought id ask. Does anyone else get reallyyy sweaty between the top of thighs on a night? I keep waking up with a huge wet patch and thinking my waters have broken, i get sweaty down there too. Its awful! I thought it was my pj bottoms when it first happened making me sweat, but then i changed to some others and them some others and it does it with any pair. Anyone?


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

trashit said:


> this is probably just a disgusting Ellie thing but i thought id ask. Does anyone else get reallyyy sweaty between the top of thighs on a night? I keep waking up with a huge wet patch and thinking my waters have broken, i get sweaty down there too. Its awful! I thought it was my pj bottoms when it first happened making me sweat, but then i changed to some others and them some others and it does it with any pair. Anyone?

OMG! That happened to me too! I thought I peed myself! :haha: 
Turns out I was just overheating in my sleep. So I started wearing shorts.
Apparently we're prone to sweating more during out 1st and 3rd trimester because of the burt of hormones and everything. So not cool. :wacko:


----------



## trashit

eww really? I thought i was just completely alone. I dont own any shorts in a big size :( every morning i keep waking up thinking my waters have gone only to realise its just the bloody sweat again! Lol. Its really gross.

My nanna thinks i should have Ordi within the next week. I keep feeling off, like ive woke up today just feeling lethargic and sick and just off. The only way i can describe it is off lol, its not full on sick but its like i cant face food that day, want to just stay in bed and keep getting hot and cold. Plus i dont know if this is a sign hes really low down or a sign hes turned around or something (could he do that this late, i hope not) but none of his kicks are as high as my ribs now, theyre more the centre of my bump? Normal? x


----------



## brandonsgirl

yeah normal hun. And babies can move right up untill birth.. so its possible.
And you not alone with the sweating. lol sexy arent we


----------



## trashit

oh noes!! But my stupid stupid mw isnt coming to see me now til im 40+1 (if i make it that far) and what if hes breech or something?
I feel so sick now :( and i have this awful dragging pain down low, i just feel heavy and crappy and dont want to move. Not like me just being normal me these days but like seriously weird. my nan said she felt like that and two days later had my uncle! lol. I so hope shes right! 

Eww we are rancid! sweaty bettys lol!


----------



## annawrigley

whens your MW supposed to go through your birth plan with you?
mine has made no mention of it or even acknowledged the fact its going to happen quite soon, she useless, all she does is blood pressure etc and then says bye see you in 2 weeks.


----------



## brandonsgirl

i see my MW every week.. well i see A MW every week. Like i said before i barely get to the MW i should see coz she never there! But i asked when will we do a birth plan and i was basically told that i can do it myself and if i mention it to the MW she will look over it for me but wont do it with me. I was like erm hello this is my 1st ever pregnancy i have no idea what to put but they idnt really care. 

If you know sort of what you want then there is a section in your notes that has a place to put bits in. Like i want OH/FOB to cut the cord and want skin to skin contact straight after and want to breast feed so ive made sure its all down here. 

Oh no Ellie you cant have your LO before me :growlmad: I wont allow it lol. 
Hope you feel a little better though, maybe a bath could help? Not that this weather is helpfull all grey and horrible


----------



## annawrigley

oh right, thats pretty odd, i assumed since my next appointment was 38 weeks theyd do it then. i dont like how they rush through appointments either! feels like they're not that bothered... hmm..
everything you listed there is what i want too :D i kind of have a 'birth plan', well just ideas really, nothing set in stone and i think im gonna just see how it goes, id like to use the birthing pool at some point though, pain relief i wanna try just gas and air but obviously see how it goes..... and then FOB cutting cord, skin to skin, and breastfeeding like you. il have a look in my notes! xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Before you think about birthing pool and stuff i would contact your hospital to make sure they have them avaliable. I looked on the NHS website about my hospital and it said that they have TENS and Birthing pool etc and when i asked me MW she said that they dont :S so the only thing i can do is ask the hospital. which luckily i have an appointment with them next week. So will just ask then. 
Yeah my MW is always late. She has never been under 45 mins late. And then rushes me like you wouldnt believe and i just feel so confused like a whirlwind appointment. 

Yeah in your maternity notes there is a little section where you can write information about what you want with your birth but someone told me that some MW's dont even read it when your in labor so make sure you tell them over and over again when your in hospital that you want the skin to skin and breast feeding etc. Also make sure they are well aware about OH/FOB cutting the cord. 
Alot of MW forget coz they deal alot of people and dont bother checking the notes.. So im going to be reminding them like 24/7, i would rather them be sick of me mentioning it then have them forget and me not get the skin to skin or OH/FOB not getting to cut cord etc. Unless there is a probelm obviously.


----------



## annawrigley

yeah they do have a birthing pool available but you just have to say when you ring up that you're coming in and you're wanting to use it :thumbup:

il make sure i shout at them alot to make it clear what i want :hissy:

4 days til you see your OH! :happydance: thats come round so fast, i remember when it was like 30.


----------



## trashit

I did mine with mw last friday so i was 37 weeks! She just wrote down in the birt plan section that i want birthing pool, mum is my birthing partner, i want dim lights and relaxing music, gas and air and mum to cut cord. She said no need to write immediate skin to skin cos they do it anyway unless theres a concern with baby then theyll whip them away to do their thang and put them on your chest as soon as :)
Your not guaranteed a birthing pool if its used alot in your hospital, noone uses them in bradford (surprise surprise lol) so im lucky :D 
I hate the fact everyone else has weekly apps now and im still having them every 3 weeks :wacko:
I feel TERRIBLE just had to announce that, i think im gonna vomit!x


----------



## annawrigley

ooh i didnt know that about skin to skin, i thought they cleaned them up and stuff first and then gave them to your rather than just plonking them straight on you if you didnt specify xD


----------



## flutterbywing

I had immediate skin to skin with DS, but they took DD away as she had pooed before she was born and she was blue, so paed checked her over first, but I didnt have a birthplan with either of them so I guess like Ellie said, they just do it!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

annawrigley said:


> ooh i didnt know that about skin to skin, i thought they cleaned them up and stuff first and then gave them to your rather than just plonking them straight on you if you didnt specify xD

they put him right on me, but I had a hospital gown,and like towels, all on top of me so it wasnt really skin to skin.lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

I think it all depends on the hospital, some people have told me where they didnt get skin to skin. Im mking sure i mention it to them so they know for sure


----------



## trashit

she told me its vital to give them to mummy straight away for bonding and they only wont do it if theres a problem with babys breathing, heartbeat, if theyve pooed etc. 
If it helps you can put it in the birth plan section of your mat notes, if it gives you piece of mind :) 

So ive started now with pains. Started about three hours ago, i took two paracetemol but they didnt do anything, ive got dragging pains down low and sometimes it turns into a tightness in my back. Ive got a hot water bottle, gonna sit and see if it gets any better before ringing my mam. Babys not moving as much, hes moving enough to not be worried but hes not moving as much. I feel sick as well. 
So ill keep all updated if Ordi comes!! Jas is getting her Riley! Shes so lucky! Im jealous! :(
Lol.

Woooot! This wont seem exciting to you lot with ur computers lol but ive been using my phone since august and it annoys me! Im finally getting internet and a computer set up next week =D well on tuesday so less than a week, exciiiitting!!:D xx


----------



## sarah0108

i only had appts 3 weekly last time aswell trashit!

and the skin to skin thing.. harriet was given to me in a towel (cant remember if they asked me if i wanted her cleaned or not :haha: too drugged!)

but i gave birth on my knees leaning over the back of the bed.. legs on bed (wow what a sexy thing to think about :rofl: ) so she kinda had to get wrapped up before i got turned around and sat down/equiptment sheets moved etc x


----------



## sarah0108

trashit said:


> eww really? I thought i was just completely alone. I dont own any shorts in a big size :( every morning i keep waking up thinking my waters have gone only to realise its just the bloody sweat again! Lol. Its really gross.
> 
> My nanna thinks i should have Ordi within the next week. *I keep feeling off, like ive woke up today just feeling lethargic and sick and just off. The only way i can describe it is off lol, its not full on sick but its like i cant face food that day, want to just stay in bed and keep getting hot and cold. *Plus i dont know if this is a sign hes really low down or a sign hes turned around or something (could he do that this late, i hope not) but none of his kicks are as high as my ribs now, theyre more the centre of my bump? Normal? x

:happydance: thats a good sign hun because that happened to me like 3 times the week before she was born and the day i went into labour!


----------



## brandonsgirl

omg how exciting!!!! keep us updated.


----------



## annawrigley

you think its labour ellie? :D x


----------



## trashit

im not sure whats labour and what isnt :shrug: i mean it confuses me. My mam and nanna say unless theres a show or waters break then im not in labour and its just braxton hicks. My mw said thats rubbish, not everyones waters break, some start just with contractions then the waters break later or dont break and need breaking for them. When i tell my mam or nanna that they say ooh well call the hospital, but im afraid to do that cos theyll think im a right pussy hypocondriac. Plus last time they just told me to take two paracetemols then call back an hour later if nothing changed. When i did call them back they went through all my details, kept passing me from mw to mw, checking with consultants etc, i was getting soo frustrated! 
Right now the pains have improved, but i feel really sick. Then the pains will start back up again. I have no idea what it is! Im so confuzzled! Lol. x


----------



## trashit

i wont bother calling my mam cos she just likes to say 'have you had a show, have your waters broke?' 'no' 'right well the babys laid on a nerve' and then thats all i can get out of her :( pains started again... Like the dragging pain you get when on a period? Ive pooed about three times (sorry for tmi, but im so confuzzled!) in 2 hours, thats not normal! Maybe i have a tummy bug! 
I would like to see mw more often than every 3 week in these last couple weeks, i wanna know where babys laid, how dilated i am etc. X


----------



## brandonsgirl

i suggest mentioning to your MW that you would like to her more often and tell her why. She might see you more often. 
Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## sarah0108

see how these pains go hun and then id ring em if i were you x


----------



## brandonsgirl

so i have a question.. ive heard people on here say that babies can engage and then un engage etc. But my MW said that once baby engages they stay there. Im confused lol. Do they unengage?


----------



## trashit

i havent heard of a baby unengaging but i have heard of babys turning at the last minute (awkward bleeders) but thats rare. I think they do just stay there, theyre really low down and all ready to go, im guessing?

Mam told me to ring her if pains get worse. Still got dragging pains.. Was gonna try getting some sleep until i felt the most almighty sharp pains sorta towards my groin, so painful! Arghh it all confuzzles me, i dont get whats going on :shrug: i hope buddy hollys on his way, im feeling so impatient, especially seen as Jas is having her baby tomorrow and it looks like Sophie's wont be long and theyre the only stms that are due before me!!

I may sound totally off beat but does anyone kinda want the pregnancy experience from the start again in a real weird way? As much as i just want Ordi now, im kinda thinking about how much ill miss pregnancy, god im weird. I dont like how fast time goes though, like the babys born on here, one second the births being announced the next minute theyre like a month old! Its so scary!!


----------



## flutterbywing

Ellie you'll know when you need to go in, trust me! 

Yeah they can disengage but it's rare with first bubs! Very likely with subsequent bubs though!


----------



## tasha41

I didn't know I was in labour, well I guess I wasn't really "in labour" -- my water just started leaking. I was convinced I was peeing my pants!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

well went for my MW appointment today and was worrying that she was going to tell me that he had unengaged but thankfully he is now 3/5 insted of 4/5. So he has gone dwn a little bit more. Still not a ginormous (sp) amount but good enough for me haha. 
Had a different MW and she was LOVELY!!!!!!! Wish i had her all the time. She really made me feel at ease an was so much more informative. Apparently my MW should have gone through the birth plan with me but she hadnt, so she spoke to me about that. She also let me know about the hospital etc insted of my other MW telling me i will just have to wait and see. 
Very happy :) lol didnt come away confused like normal haha


----------



## annawrigley

anyone else buzzing for eastenders tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

i am, i cant wait :D


----------



## brandonsgirl

Oh me 2. Cant believe that no one knows who did it.. Anyone have any suspects in mind?


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

i think it is janine !


----------



## annawrigley

i think it'd make most sense to be bradley or stacey, but then i think that would make them too obvious. :shrug:
i thought jack cos he was getting wayy over-involved in new bits of information etc..
but now i think ryan cos he looked proper shifty when janine got arrested the other night!
i hope its not someone really obvious!!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I think the spot light has been on bradley way to much for it to be him. If that makes sence


----------



## sarah0108

i dont watch it :blush: now i feel left out :rofl: x


----------



## brandonsgirl

lol what a good night to start watching then, tomorrow for the live show :p


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: im watching 'my big fat gypsy wedding'' :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

im recording it... gunna watch it in a min


----------



## Luke's_mummy

RONNIE! 
RONNIE!
RONNIE! 

She did it!


----------



## ~RedLily~

i reckon its someone who hasnt been mentioned as a suspect so that everyone is shocked when they reveal it.


----------



## annawrigley

i hope so! im up for a good shocker
i will actually boycott eastenders if its someone glaringly obvious

..ok maybe not. i could never.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I bought my first baby item today! :happydance: 
I've gotten a few small gifts from friends already (teddys and the like) But this is the first thing I bought all on my own! :smug:

https://i48.tinypic.com/28iw1ea.jpg

It looks a lot wider than it is in this picture. :shrug:
But, I bought it for $10 (For you UK girls, I think that's about £6.41) from this hippy guy at my college. They let people set up little stands by the cafe and sell stuff as long as some of their profit goes to some kind of charity. He's giving 50% of his profit to the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia. Everything he was selling was handmade, most of it was tye-dye haha.


----------



## jovigirl93

2 questions...

1. How long do you bleed after you have the baby (I dont even know if its your period or not..lol)?

2. Can you have people in the labor room with you who you dont want in the delivery room? Because I want my mom in the labor room with my OH, but I just want it to be me and my OH when the baby is actually born..


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

jovigirl93 said:


> 2 questions...
> 
> 1. How long do you bleed after you have the baby (I dont even know if its your period or not..lol)?
> 
> 2. Can you have people in the labor room with you who you dont want in the delivery room? Because I want my mom in the labor room with my OH, but I just want it to be me and my OH when the baby is actually born..

No idea for Q2, but I think you normally bleed about 3 or 4 weeks. But, from what I understand, it's supposed to get lighter and by the 10th day or so be almost yellowish. It's not actually your period, it's your body shedding the womb. I haven't gone through it yet, so I can't tell you from experience, but that's what I was told by one of my doctors. I think it's different for everyone though.


----------



## tasha41

Croc-O-Dile... that is soooo cool! I kinda want to make Elyse some tie-dye shirts in the summer... but I did tie-dye with my kids at the park when I was a program supervisor and they turned out purple and brown lol..

& Jovigirl-->

*1. How long do you bleed after you have the baby (I dont even know if its your period or not..lol)?*
-- "Lochia" is the proper term for it lol. It's not the same as a period :) It lasts different lengths of time for everyone. I think my doctor told me usually 3-5 weeks. I had a c-section, and only bled for less than 1 week, and after a couple of days the blood was very scant.. almost not there. Apparently with c-sections you should bleed for a shorter time period than a vaginal delivery.

*2. Can you have people in the labor room with you who you dont want in the delivery room? Because I want my mom in the labor room with my OH, but I just want it to be me and my OH when the baby is actually born..*
-- Yep! We were allowed 2 (or 3?) people in the room we were labouring in... you could switch up the people but they kept the number small so nurses/doctors could get in when they needed to... 2 in the delivery room for vaginal and one in the operating room for c-sections. You can decide who you want there and when :)


----------



## trashit

sorry to burst in unannounced but it best not be someone obvious on eastenders! i think ryan is involved somehow and jack seems sneaky too but i have no idea, me and my brother are speculating Ben! Hahahah.
X


----------



## jovigirl93

ohh ok thanks :)


----------



## annawrigley

ive just been sick :hissy: life isnt fair


----------



## Gracey&bump

trashit said:


> sorry to burst in unannounced but it best not be someone obvious on eastenders! i think ryan is involved somehow and jack seems sneaky too but i have no idea, me and my brother are speculating Ben! Hahahah.
> X

i think jacks involved somehow! especially seen as he told janine & bradley to run, making them look guilty and shifting the blame from him! :thumbup:
or am i reading too much into it? :blush: haha

orrrrrrrrr he might be covering up for ronnie. because she's taken archies death really bad for someone who wasnt close to their dad. & also, last night she through red paint all over that picture of archie & then it showed all the paint on her hand?
symbolism!? 8-[

im obsessed :shock: :haha:



annawrigley said:


> ive just been sick :hissy: life isnt fair

:hugs: hope you feel better soon


----------



## brandonsgirl

how cool would it be if it was grant or something and he came back :shock: lol.

And it really all depends on where your located. At my hospital because of the swine flu your only allowed one birth partner and thats it. And then one visitor and thats it. Stingey i know buti only want OH with me when im in labor anyways


----------



## trashit

i dont know about my hospital, im having my mum and my mum wants my nanna there for when she needs to go out for a brew or whatever. xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I think its usualy 2 people =] 

Saw your thread Ellie, how you feeling? xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Im so sad i cant believe bradly fell :shock: OMG lol.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

He didn't fall... He JUMPED!


----------



## brandonsgirl

it was kinda a half slip half jump lol. Either way i cant believe it.. i wanted stacy and bradly to work so much.. Wow i need to get out more.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'm convinced that he jumped! But all the people in my house are saying he fell
x


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha couldnt believe about what ronnie said though. Wonder how alfie and kat will come into the story line


----------



## annawrigley

wtf is with davids eye in coro its gross !!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I thought that y-day.. its all blood shot and icky.. 
He is the only one that is right or once though, tell the police. 
I feel so sorry for Tina, bless her.


----------



## trashit

i watched it back on the bbc3 programme that was on after with george and larry lamb PHWOOOAAARR. Bradley definitley fell, he sorta stumbled backwards lol, i thought he'd jumped. Stacey was SO obvious ffs, i really wanted to be surprised, still sorta omging the next day lol. Eastenders failed me :(
Oh and my nanna said be grateful you can even have one i couldnt have anyone there in my day, we were just put in a bed on our own, we had to lay down flat, there was no walking around! And no visitors either. She couldnt even have her husband there tho, i find that really appalling!
Um and im feeling ok thanks. The mw i saw thinks all my pains are bc hes engaged now and wasnt last week when i last saw someone. I updated my thread with what happened anyhoo :thumbup: no Ordi yet tho :cry: xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Wont be long for you though, im sure he wont keep you waiting. Is he fully engaged now?


----------



## trashit

half way there i believe? Ive gone from being brim last friday to being 3/5 must be all the birthing ball sessions ;) my mam and nan dont think he'll be long, im starting to doubt it and think hes gonna be overdue :cry: he seems well tucked in there lol. His hb was 165 today, its usually 143 :wacko: 
i know theres been a few threads on here about 16&pregnant well i got to watch an episode today whilst at my mams. it was one with a girl called Farrah? Idk if theyre all based around her or what. Anyway she was really pretty, couldnt believe she had a full face of make up on in labour though lol! Her baby was adorable :cloud9: even tho she was born at 36 wks, NOT FAIR.... 
Her mum was a fucking bitch tho! Me and my mum were watching it gasping at how horrid she was!! Xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yeah i seen that one. She did so well in labor. And her daughter is adorable. 
Im sure he wont be overdue hun.. how is your mw calculating it? 5/5th fully enaged or just the very top? Im 3/5th at the moment aswell but think he engaged more tonight, i was in so much pain lol


----------



## trashit

im not sure lol she just wrote 3/5 under the section, and commented on him being big lol! under the measurement part she put 41+3? i dont get midwife lingo lol. 
Yeah she did fantasticly, seeee the wonders of epidural!! Altho my mum said its bollocks she had five shots of it, pethadine, gas and air, just about everything and still felt it all. She reckons they got wrong place with epidural tho. Xx


----------



## trashit

*we had to tell mw he'd already been scanned for being too big, but i dint want to, i coulda got another scan out of it, im dying to prove to everyone that hes not a ten pounder like they all think lol xx


----------



## brandonsgirl

My mum was given an epi but they forgot to turn it on or something. :dohh:
I was talking to my MW about pain relif etc and she was telling me that pethadine isnt that bad and the it can make baby a little sleepy because it crosses the placenta but its usually 2 hours after injected etc. So if they think your going to need to push within the next 2 horus they wont give it to you. But i know its been given alot of bad press because bad for baby. I think if it comes down to it i might be more inclined to go for the pethadine rather then the epi. Its not harmful to baby just makes them a tiny bit sleepy.

EDIT: Lol im sure he wont end up being a 10 pounder. I know our LO is a big boy but have no idea how big. Just know he has a big ole head lol (ouch) Ive heard of many people being told tey have big babies though and end up haveing 6-7 pounders. Hopefully it wont be long untill you get to find out :)


----------



## tasha41

trashit said:


> half way there i believe? Ive gone from being brim last friday to being 3/5 must be all the birthing ball sessions ;) my mam and nan dont think he'll be long, im starting to doubt it and think hes gonna be overdue :cry: he seems well tucked in there lol. His hb was 165 today, its usually 143 :wacko:
> i know theres been a few threads on here about 16&pregnant well i got to watch an episode today whilst at my mams. it was one with a girl called Farrah? Idk if theyre all based around her or what. Anyway she was really pretty, couldnt believe she had a full face of make up on in labour though lol! Her baby was adorable :cloud9: even tho she was born at 36 wks, NOT FAIR....
> Her mum was a fucking bitch tho! Me and my mum were watching it gasping at how horrid she was!! Xx

Lol, on 16 & Pregnant they had Farrah and 3 other girls who went on to do "Teen Mom" and then 2 other girls who didn't do Teen Mom.. I think one episode about each mom.. Farrah's mom is a biyatch but Farrah is kinda.. well she could be a better mom definitely when you get into Teen Mom there :)


----------



## trashit

its my mum and nanna scaring me cos both their first babies were 9 pound odd, I was 9 pound 7 :| i keep saying he'll be 8 pounds maximum but theyre having none of it!
My nanna swears by pethadine, she said it was the best thing ever! Im not having any anyway, i dont want to be chained to a bed, with a catheter and wires everywhere, i want to have my freedom and wander around and piss when i want to lol. Plus im having water birth, wouldnt be able to if i had hardcore pain relief. Everyone thats given birth says im stupid, i should take everything i can, but i couldnt stand it today being layed on my back all strapped up pressing the blue button when he kicked lol (which the little bleeder stopped doing when the machine was hooked on, he only kicked four times the entire time, he'd been going mental all day before lol!) i had to ask to wee, and i kept asking my mum to get up and look at the chart thing to see if his hb was there cos the woman next doors machine was on full blast for some reason and i couldnt hear him. xx


----------



## trashit

i just saw a bit where she'd given birth and it was like four weeks on and you could see she was exhausted and overly hormonal and her mum wasnt supportive at all, and even smacked her at one point. I wanted to smack the mum! There was no need for it. I mean there didnt seem to be baby daddy around, she was 16, worked and went to school and had a baby, its alot to take on and her mum didnt help one bit. Its terrible, i wanted to cry for her!xx


----------



## trashit

does anyone elses skin on their tummy just feel plastic and not like their own? My mam said its normal cos its so over stretched, its so strange tho! I wonder if fat peoples skin generally feels like this lol!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

mine feels all funny. And i just feels really streached and i have no idea how its going to get any bigger!!!


----------



## flutterbywing

Mine was like that at the end with the other 2 Ellie, it goes back to normal, and I see you changed the spelling again :rofl:


----------



## trashit

lol i did! I never liked the spelling Ordi anyway, i much preffered the traditional spelling but i thought spelling it Ordi will make it obvious on how to say it, but fuck everyone else, im not changing the spelling of his name to something i dont even like to suit idiots lol.
I hate having blood tests for the simple fact i have the shittest veins EVER. They have to use my fucking hand to get blood out, even the blood expert couldnt get it out he said in all his years of blood taking experience i was the first he couldnt get the blood out of. I have proper measly little veins, you cant even see em lol. 
I said this on the post pregnancy pics thread but its gonna seem SO weird not having Audie inside me, im gonna be a little sad in a way when everything thats been keeping him alive in there comes out and im just me again, no little baby inside there. I cant wait to meet him dont get me wrong but i cant help but find it sad, i hope im not being an idiot lol.


----------



## tasha41

^ I know what you are saying...


And for awhile I felt like my body was "empty" like something was missing... it takes some getting used to IMO going from being heavily pregnant with a big baby that you feel every turn and elbow and kick from in you to having zero baby in you.


----------



## trashit

i cant even imagine! It will be so weird.... I know for like the first few weeks you still look about five months gone but to not have that big bump, to be able to lay whichever way i please and to not have the fear of falling and hurting myself anymore, its gonna be so darn strange!!

Sorry, i was gonna post a thread on this but it would be the most pointless thread ever and id probs look at it in a few hours and regret it but i am SO PISSED OFF right now. I cant wait until tuesday when my tv and internet are set up at my house, im so going back there to live! Noone cares about the fact that i am 38 weeks pregnant, i need all the sleep i can get, plus i would like to make the most of the fact i can sleep now! But everyone in this house just shouts and carries on when they know i am trying to sleep! :hissy: i want my sleep! Im exhausted.... i just couldnt get to sleep last nite, ive had about three hours. Yet when my uncle is catching his precious zz's everyone has to whisper, tiptoe and not put the microwave, kettle on, flush the loo or anything?! I dont think so! Ive been making all the noise i can and succeeded in waking him up the last few times hes been sleeping during the day lol! He cant just wander in the house at 7am and wake everyone up shouting and carrying on then expect to go to bed two hours later and have everyone be reli quiet for him, no i do not think so! And the fact he keeps stealing my food is REALLY pissing me off. Never steal a pregnant girls food! My brother tried stealing one of my chicken nuggets and i very nearly broke down crying! Lol! I just cant wait to be in my little sanctury, can flush the loo when i please, turn the microwave on, never have to have ppl telling me to whisper and tiptoe (which i never did lol) and just feel free! Lol oh and not have anyone steal my fucking cakes and eggs! woo! Sorry for rant, reli needed to vent! Lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

Does anyone watch take me out? 
Ive been watching it the last couple of weeks and cant decide what to make of it haha. 
Some guys that go on there are complete losers though


----------



## leoniebabey

brandonsgirl said:


> Does anyone watch take me out?
> Ive been watching it the last couple of weeks and cant decide what to make of it haha.
> Some guys that go on there are complete losers though


eeeeeeek i love it :happydance::happydance::happydance:
.. They really are some losers on it though


----------



## trashit

aye!! That guy from blackpool made me laugh, the one with all the money was so gay!! And rian lol! She was clearly never gonna get a date poor lass


----------



## brandonsgirl

haha i agree lol but as the weeks went on i couldnt help but like her haha. 
And yeah i didnt like that he used to money to help get him a girl. I wish he would have waited to mention it on the date or something. But i did think he was gay. Daisy only kept her light on for the money though and it was pretty obvious lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> aye!! That guy from blackpool made me laugh, the one with all the money was so gay!! And rian lol! She was clearly never gonna get a date poor lass


omg she really wasnt was she!
she tried her luck with everyone aswell!


----------



## annawrigley

tasha41 said:


> Farrah's mom is a biyatch but Farrah is kinda.. well she could be a better mom definitely when you get into Teen Mom there :)

lol you put it lightly! :haha:



trashit said:


> i just saw a bit where she'd given birth and it was like four weeks on and you could see she was exhausted and overly hormonal and her mum wasnt supportive at all, and even smacked her at one point. I wanted to smack the mum! There was no need for it. I mean there didnt seem to be baby daddy around, she was 16, worked and went to school and had a baby, its alot to take on and her mum didnt help one bit. Its terrible, i wanted to cry for her!xx

her mum actually ends up doing everything for her, she left her daughter with her mum while she drove 4 hours (think it was 4? an obscene amount anyway) just to go break up this boy she'd been on like one date with beforehand :dohh: then all the way back again. she never looked after sophia herself and then would just bring guys back to her house and be like "this is sophiaaa" like she was her little accessory.
i seriously wanted to hurt her :dohh:



brandonsgirl said:


> Does anyone watch take me out?
> Ive been watching it the last couple of weeks and cant decide what to make of it haha.
> Some guys that go on there are complete losers though

haha yess! i love the twins on it!!
the only guy i thought was really fit was the one last night.. the one that ended up with the really short girl emily.. he was yummy :winkwink: and im short :winkwink:
i cant decide what to make of it either :shrug: i think i would like it if it wasnt so freaking cheesy! like its all so fake and everything anyone says has obviously just been scripted and its so cringey lol.
and paddy mcguinness annoys the life out of me


----------



## leoniebabey

quick question, does anyone just feel really weak and tired ?
i literally feel like ive had all my energy sucked out of me :S


----------



## trashit

i have NO energy at all, i just want to sleep all day :cry:
oh no she doesnt sound great at all!!
I wish i could watch more :cry:


----------



## somegirl

ok i have a questian. I hae been havin alot of discharge lately. Its really white. I know tmi. But idk what it is. Or if its normal. When i had sex today it was all over his umm penis. If anyone knows what it is or has had it before let me know please! Thanks!


----------



## annawrigley

somegirl said:


> ok i have a questian. I hae been havin alot of discharge lately. Its really white. I know tmi. But idk what it is. Or if its normal. When i had sex today it was all over his umm penis. If anyone knows what it is or has had it before let me know please! Thanks!

i dont know, but i have loads as well its yucky D:
i think its cervical mucus :shrug:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Yep agreeing with paddy mcguinness being annoying.. and i sorta want to slap him everytime he says 'no likey, no lighty' They could hve come up with a better saying lol.

Im really weak too. I find it worse when im in so much pain in bed and need to roll over but dont even have the energy to hurl myself up and shuffle to the side i dont even want to go to and then lower and shuffle and then flop lol. Ive said it before but i really cant wait untill i wake up to hearing our LO then to wake up with the pain. 

And depends on how much discharge were talking hun. How far along are you? Could it be your plug? If your worried, mention it to your MW :)


----------



## trashit

she's not pregnant xD that discharge could be pregnancy though, if you've had unprotected hanky panky? I started getting that around the time my AF was due... Or it could be thrush if it smells? 

And i LOVE paddy!! Always have done right from phoenix nights!!!

I feel like im weeing myself today :blush: ive had to change my knick knacks and put on a huuuge pad instead of a panty liner cos theres loads of watery discharge...niiiice! Audie has the hics as we speak.... You know what i was thinking last night? He must be reaaally flexible! How the hell is his head low down on my pubic bone, then his chest to the left hand side of my tum (thats where they put the doppler anyhoo) and his legs up top on the right hand side. (try to vision that, its an impossible position!) 
Also im so bored of the dragging period style pains >.< go awaaaay!


----------



## brandonsgirl

oh i thought she was pregnant. Sorry hun.. i agree with what ellie said then. 
And ellie... hope the pains go away for you or atleast be the start of something lol


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

didnt want to make a new thread but... im VIABLE today!!:happydance:


----------



## brandonsgirl

congratulations hun


----------



## trashit

aww congrats hun!!
Noones been on this thread for a while ppsshhh!  Abadonment. 
X


----------



## tasha41

NOT pg related lol but does anyone on here read tarot cards??


----------



## annawrigley

happy viability! :happydance:

q for the mummies, does the excessive VD die down after you've had your baby? :blush: its getting so annoying!


----------



## sarah0108

anna it does :)

its still annoying though :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

lol thank god >.< i keep thinking my waters have broke its that bad lmao


----------



## sarah0108

ohh i used too with Harriet

gross eh?

i sometimes think it now.. oh the joys of pregnancy!! x


----------



## annawrigley

im so glad im single for this really attractive part of pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## trashit

her OH on one born every minute was a NIGHTMARE. Im so glad im not having a man there, theyre all so fucking useless!lol. He was awful... 'what is it? You dont have a pain threshold?' and 'if you hadnt have laid in bed for two hours you'd be 4cm dilated by now' god he was so simple i could have killed him!xx


----------



## annawrigley

HAHA he sounds like a fucking tool, ive recorded it but will watch now >.<


----------



## ~RedLily~

i cant believe she was just letting him say all that stuff i think i would have made him leave. im glad im not having anyone in with me.


----------



## annawrigley

wow the water birth looks amazing!!!!


----------



## annawrigley

OH MY GOD what the fuck is his problem id actually have pulled his stupid shrek ears off by then and shoved them up his arse what an ignorant cock im actually fuming for her!! SMACK HIM!


----------



## trashit

shrek ears :rofl: why are men such DICKS ?!?! 
When the woman said 'he looks his brother' i was like thank god he doesnt look like his potato head father!


----------



## annawrigley

haaa iknow, omg i was so on edge when the baby was born and wasnt crying or anything i was like noooo be okay!


----------



## tasha41

^ It happens :) Elyse was born not crying, c-section... I was freaking out!! I felt so helpless, because you're laying down and there's a sheet up and you can't see everything that's going on.. you're numb and cut open and can't get up.. :( 

But it happens and is normal ~ she still scored 9/10 on her Apgars


----------



## brandonsgirl

:haha: shrek ears.. 
What does VD mean? :shrug:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

brandonsgirl said:


> :haha: shrek ears..
> What does VD mean? :shrug:

vaginal discharge i believe.


----------



## tasha41

I knew it wasn't what you were talking about but VD always makes me think "venereal disease" not vaginal discharge!! lol


----------



## samface182

anything exciting on tv tonight? :laugh2:
im incredibly bored!
xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Easteneders is on tonight... even though its a wednesday... at half 7 xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Vaginal Discharge :dohh: 
common sence should have told me that one lol


----------



## trashit

i missed eastenders, i didnt know it was on :dohh: whys it on wednesday? :shrug:


----------



## ~RedLily~

i think its because its not on friday


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Question girls..... I have everything i NEED for the baby sorted. But I'm still waiting on my £190 grant... What should/could I spend it on? xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

You can spend it on anything you want. It doesnt need to be baby related. If you dont need to get anything you could always save it? Or stock up a bit on nappies and wipes. From what ive heard you can never have enough lol


----------



## trashit

i spent it on doing my house up and replacing furniture Fob nicely stole lol.Nappies are always a good spend! And nappy sacks and wipes! And nappy cream lol. If your not bfing, formula!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Yeah was tihkning that i need to stock up on some nappies but I'm not sure apart from that... was thinking about maybe buying him a swing? Might use some of it to do soemthing nice for me and OH before little man arrives =] thanks hon xxx


----------



## trashit

the swings are fab!! Ive been reaaally lucky and been given one! ive heard babies love them anyway lol, ill have to see.
I just heard a massive POP from my bump?! Was like a big thump! Wtf was that?!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Ooh, that sounds well exciting Ellie! Wish i knew what it was, but hopefuly its the start of something love!

I guess I'll get some nappies and wipes, have a stacker =] and then I might take my OH out for dinner XD xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

ooh i dont know what it is but could be the start of it hopefully. FX


----------



## trashit

well i went for a poo (sorry for tmi, i am vulgar lol) that usually takes any pains i have off, now ive got MAJOR lower back pain *sighs* i never know when to bother telling anyone. I hope my waters just go so i know its labour, cos the pains confuse me... I mean how serious does it have to be before i ring anyone? Like my mum or the helpline? Cos this fuckin hurts but im sure everyones always gonna think im stupid when i ring lol?!


----------



## jenny_wren

if they become TOO painful or they become
regular get your bum down the hospital hun

:thumbup:

my waters broke so i cant help you too much
but you'll know when the time come trust me lol

xx​


----------



## ~RedLily~

yeh i know what you mean at least you would know what was happening. you could try a bath or hot water bottle for now and see if that helps a little bit.


----------



## jenny_wren

that popping sound hun ...

have you got any (sorry to be rude but)
mucus down below?

could have been your plug?

xx​


----------



## trashit

i wish lol. I lost quite a bit of mucus at 29 wks the ladies over on third tri said it was normal to lose some plug early, there was alot of snotty shit lol. I havent lost anything since then though :nope: it was like a big POP lol, kinda made me squint down at my tum like wtf?! I looked at my dad to see if he heard it, it was so loud!! :shrug: i just hope he comes soon :hissy: !!xx


----------



## jenny_wren

well they wont let you go over 2 weeks
so think of it as 3 weeks max and you'll
have your little boy :cloud9:

:dust:

hopefully he comes soon for you hun!

xx​


----------



## annawrigley

mummy2b17 said:


> Question girls..... I have everything i NEED for the baby sorted. But I'm still waiting on my £190 grant... What should/could I spend it on? xxx

ive bought everything i need too and am waiting on my £500 grant so ive just treated myself to a mamas and papas pliko pramette off someone on here for £100 (bargain! :happydance:) i already have a pushchair that i got given to me but i really wanted that pram but couldnt afford it for £350 which is what its sold in shops for. well happy with that :D
with the rest of it, i think im gonna just keep hold of it for now, theres always tiny little things you remember later on so its good to have a bit spare to buy that with. :thumbup: i'll probably spend a bit of it on some nice new clothes for myself after i (hopefully!!) get my figure back :winkwink: haha. i spend all my money on him so its only fair :haha: 
also even though ive already got tons of clothes for him i cant resist popping over to the buy & sell section on here and getting extra little bits and bobs every now and again :blush: xxx


----------



## annawrigley

only just noticed the time :dohh: 4am FML
no wonder im knackered


----------



## trashit

i darent go on the selling section on here, i have like ten of everything, im frightened of buying anymore. Its always so tempting, why is everything so cute?! And people keep asking what i want, what i need which just doesnt help! I have to say nappies though, in 0-3. Cos i have like 150 newborns and hes gonna be a heffa, he probably wont fit in them long lol! Anna, whats a pramette? :blush: these termings confuse me!! I was looking through this online stores catalogue yesterday, they had such gorgeous baby clothes but SO expensive. The fucking stretch mark cream was £45! Im off shopping today with my bday fundings, hoping that i do not by anything Audie, although he always manages to get something. Im thinking about these ladybird bootees i saw in mothercare....lol!xx p.s my ticker says your done squirming in there Audie-kins, come out?!


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> Anna, whats a pramette? :blush: these termings confuse me!!

oh idk either :haha:
but its this:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/1857830new.jpghttps://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/1857834_4.jpg
its spotty like the first picture.

haha i try and justify the amount of clothes i buy for him with how cheap i am :haha: i dont think hes got anything that i paid more than £5 for, i never buy anything from shops, ive got all his stuff either off ebay, or the buy section on here, or given to me as a gift. :thumbup: also im planning to sell it all after hes grown out of it so that makes me think its ok :winkwink: and then i can use that money to buy the next size oooooh how exciting :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

questionnnnn
what size nursing bra should i get? i know you're meant to get a size bigger (?) but is that bigger cup size or back size or both...?
confuzzling


----------



## Lissa3120

I was told that the size you are at 36 weeks+ is a good estimate of the size you'll be after the baby. But that's just what I was told, so I don't know how reliable that information is :S sorry


----------



## fantastica

annawrigley said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> Anna, whats a pramette? :blush: these termings confuse me!!
> 
> oh idk either :haha:
> but its this:
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/1857830new.jpghttps://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/1857834_4.jpg
> its spotty like the first picture.
> 
> haha i try and justify the amount of clothes i buy for him with how cheap i am :haha: i dont think hes got anything that i paid more than £5 for, i never buy anything from shops, ive got all his stuff either off ebay, or the buy section on here, or given to me as a gift. :thumbup: also im planning to sell it all after hes grown out of it so that makes me think its ok :winkwink: and then i can use that money to buy the next size oooooh how exciting :happydance:Click to expand...

i have the spotty one :happydance: love it!!!


----------



## BlazenXx

annawrigley said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> Anna, whats a pramette? :blush: these termings confuse me!!
> 
> oh idk either :haha:
> but its this:
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/1857830new.jpghttps://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/1857834_4.jpg
> its spotty like the first picture.
> 
> haha i try and justify the amount of clothes i buy for him with how cheap i am :haha: i dont think hes got anything that i paid more than £5 for, i never buy anything from shops, ive got all his stuff either off ebay, or the buy section on here, or given to me as a gift. :thumbup: also im planning to sell it all after hes grown out of it so that makes me think its ok :winkwink: and then i can use that money to buy the next size oooooh how exciting :happydance:Click to expand...

Aw, they are so cute :cloud9:


----------



## trashit

wellll i went to mothercare to get measured at 37weeks for nursing bras, they told me when i went at 31 weeks i had to wait until 37 weeks. She got me a D cup but measured me at a FF?! she said not to buy normal bras in a D but the nursing bra needed to be, :shrug: confoooozing!!
Aww i like that pram :cloud9:
I see what you mean! I just call that a pram lol. xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

sorry weird question but......

is it ok to wax your belly?
and when under 18 what benifits can you get?


----------



## 05wilkesm

i wouldnt reccomend waxing your belly, as my mum told me off for epiladying it lol! But you could shave it
xx


----------



## bbyno1

i wouldnt wax or shave belly x


----------



## trashit

no point waxing/shaving as it will only grow back ten times thicker, it drops off once bubs is here.
if you are 16 or 17 you can get job seekers allowance IF you are classed as "severe hardship" i.e youre living alone and have no other source of income, youre living in a hostel etc. If you're living with parents im afraid theres not much you can claim until you're 29 weeks and then (i think) you can start income support, but i may be wrong and you may not be entitled to anything until bubs is born OR you are living alone xx


----------



## annawrigley

nooooooooooo dont shave your belly bad bad bad idea youll end up like an ape man


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> it drops off once bubs is here.

It does? I know I still had after.. I don't know if I still do now as with the horrible stretch marks and saggy skin it's hard to feel/see :haha:
I can still see some really dark long ones around my belly button though :cry:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Waxing won't make it grow back thicker however, when I was doing beauty at college We were advised not to wax pregnant women's stomachs x


----------



## trashit

i'm absolutely furious. my mumma bought me a carton of milk on the 28th which i thought tasted a bit off yesterday and the day before but i didnt check because i thought there's no way it can be after 1-2 days in the fridge! I just smelt it today and it was wayyy off, checked the date, it went off on the fucking 26th! So the *******s were selling off milk!! Now im really worried i may have hurt Audie or something :cry: no wonder i havent been off the bloomin toilet these past couple days!!!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

didnt want to make a new tread so im posting here

DOUBLE DIGITS TODAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Congratulations :) The time will fly


----------



## annawrigley

bumping this! :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

noah has colic its a complete nightmare :cry:


----------



## trashit

oh no :cry: Jude had it when he was first born, my breast milk caused it, absolute nightmare. have you got colic drops?


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> oh no :cry: Jude had it when he was first born, my breast milk caused it, absolute nightmare. have you got colic drops?

yeah got infacol and dentinox, he's still been screaming all day and all of last night :( it's sending me loopy! Might take him to out of hours doctors if this carries on I thought they were meant to have 3 hour bouts not 24 hours! D:


----------



## mixedmama

I waxed my belly and it was completely fine. It still hasn't grown back properly. Don't shave though!!


----------



## annawrigley

mixedmama said:


> I waxed my belly and it was completely fine. It still hasn't grown back properly. Don't shave though!!

i like your avatar :lol:


----------



## leoniebabey

Just a small random question ... 
when the baby moves down is this the same thing as the baby engaging :S
and about when does this happen ?

if that made sense at all, i dont have a clue :wacko:


----------



## tasha41

Yeah


----------



## trashit

happens all different times for everyone, some peoples bubs dont engage til labour, some womens can do it as early as 34 weeks :wacko: (maybe even earlier) 
they move down before fully engaging, theres all different stages, it confuses me lol.

and i havent touched my tummy, i wont be letting anyone see it anyway, so let it be hariy haha.


----------



## leoniebabey

trashit said:


> happens all different times for everyone, some peoples bubs dont engage til labour, some womens can do it as early as 34 weeks :wacko: (maybe even earlier)
> they move down before fully engaging, theres all different stages, it confuses me lol.
> 
> and i havent touched my tummy, i wont be letting anyone see it anyway, so let it be hariy haha.


ahh right thanks 
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quintin was head down from like 32 weeks ...but at like 38 weeks my doctor said his head was "right there" so I'm guessing thats engaged? lol
but I felt like he was going to fall outta me the week leading up to labour


----------



## tasha41

For me, she was head down from like 27 weeks and didn't change, and then at 31 weeks I had an internal done after a fall to make sure I wasn't dilating at all and she told me the head was "right there" and said I looked like I had dropped as soon as she walked through the door. I still did not have her until 38 weeks though... so it's normal and okay for it to happen early on :)


----------



## brandonsgirl

I agree with everyone else :) 
Has your baby moved down now then?


----------



## trashit

i remember a couple days before i went into labour i felt his head pop out of my stomach and it made me fall to the ground it was so painful, i realise now that was the lil monkey turning face first lol.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ouch that doesnt sound nice Ellie, how is everything with the lil man now ?

EDIT: I love the 'pin up' thingy in your sig


----------



## emz87

annawrigley said:


> noah has colic its a complete nightmare :cry:

Not sure if you have sorted this yet, my lo had really bad colic and nothing worked but then I tried colief its quite expensive its £10 for a tiny bottle but its like gold dust and im sure you can get it on prescription!My lo had really bad colic for 8months!


----------



## trashit

:dohh: that must be an absolute nightmare; i remember the feeling of sheer worthlessness when Jude had it and nothing i did could make it better :(

Thanks Brandon's girl :D
And he's doing great, he's such a greedy lil monkey hes on 7oz of plus milk already :dohh: x


----------



## emz87

it was really bad but lukily for me oh was amazing at getting rid of tylers wind i was utter crap i could do the easy wind but when it was trapped that was oh job.


----------



## annawrigley

emz87 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> noah has colic its a complete nightmare :cry:
> 
> Not sure if you have sorted this yet, my lo had really bad colic and nothing worked but then I tried colief its quite expensive its £10 for a tiny bottle but its like gold dust and im sure you can get it on prescription!My lo had really bad colic for 8months!Click to expand...

i don't have it sorted so thanks! Think I'll have to try that, I've tried infacol and dentinox but they did nothing. It's so exhausting he woke up at 1am, then was awake 3-4am, slept til 5 and has been awake all day and literally just gone to sleep now!! Since 5am! Xx


----------



## annawrigley

trashit said:


> he's such a greedy lil monkey hes on 7oz of plus milk already :dohh: x

WOW 7oz already! how often does he feed? Noah has 4oz every 3 hours pretty much on the dot, I swear he has an alarm clock in there or something :lol: what milk is jude on? Xx


----------



## emz87

annawrigley said:


> emz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> noah has colic its a complete nightmare :cry:
> 
> Not sure if you have sorted this yet, my lo had really bad colic and nothing worked but then I tried colief its quite expensive its £10 for a tiny bottle but its like gold dust and im sure you can get it on prescription!My lo had really bad colic for 8months!Click to expand...
> 
> i don't have it sorted so thanks! Think I'll have to try that, I've tried infacol and dentinox but they did nothing. It's so exhausting he woke up at 1am, then was awake 3-4am, slept til 5 and has been awake all day and literally just gone to sleep now!! Since 5am! XxClick to expand...

Oh you must be so tired hun i really feel for you, i found infacol and dentinox ok for a few days but then he needed something stronger.Also you could try pushing firmly on his belly and rubbing it in circles it sounds horrible but it doesnt hurt them also put him over your knees and rub and pat his back almost as if your pushing his wind out of his bum,(sorry if you have already tried these) what we did aswel if lo was screaming really bad is cuddling him with a gentle squeeze it usually worked.I tried loads of different bottles even the dr brown ones but they didnt work if you need any more advice feel free to pm im sure oh remembers different tips


----------



## trashit

he's on cow and gate plus milk, been on it since he was a week old i think :lol: the first one didn't do it for him. He takes sometimes 5 oz every hour, but only cos he falls asleep, then he'll wake up wanting the other 2 oz he missed out on :rofl: If i find a way to make him take the full 7oz he sleeps for about 3 hours x


----------



## trashit

i've just woke up today with a huge lump in my left breast and its so sore :( my boobies haven't hurt at all up until now! what could it be? x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

not sure trashit

but quintin only has between 4-6oz lol


----------



## Jas029

Riley was on a perfect schedule of 4oz every 4 hours..
That's out the window! Now it's like.. 5-9oz sometimes still every 4 hours but during the day 2-3. sometimes he stays up after one feeding right to the next (*note the 9oz!)

:wacko: he just eats n eats


----------



## tasha41

^ you will get tired of hearing this but 6th week growth spurt! :lol:


Sometimes I felt like I was constantly feeding Elyse, she could only do 2-3oz at a time :dohh: so I was feeding her up to every 1.5 hours!! I felt like she needed to be on a milk IV!! lol


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol dont you somtimes wish they could stay as small as they are. I feel like kent is so big already compared to when he was born. He is deff growing though


----------



## Jas029

tasha41 said:


> ^ you will get tired of hearing this but 6th week growth spurt! :lol:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I felt like I was constantly feeding Elyse, she could only do 2-3oz at a time :dohh: so I was feeding her up to every 1.5 hours!! I felt like she needed to be on a milk IV!! lol

His schedule has been off for weeks now! it started around 3 weeks and everyone said it was a growth spurt but 3 weeks later it still isn't back to normal... Damn it was so easy when he was doing 4oz every 4 hours.. 

:haha:@milk IV


----------



## trashit

Jude's scheduale is so off at the minute, he's taking 5oz like every half hour :dohh: could he be having 6 week growth spurt 2 weeks 2 days early? :haha: x


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol.. Kent i think is having a growth spurt at the moment. He wants food all the time and fussed so much last night. He looks so big when i hold him now, but titchy when OH holds him.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Did anybody else get really sick feeling and have a hard time breathing when laying down? I keep feeling like I'm gonna puke and stop breathing at the same time. I also keep seeing flicks of black out of the corners of my eyes. Kind of like what you see if you stare at a light and then look away.
It's starting to make me dizzy. :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

How early is it normal to get stretch-marks?!
I've already got quite a few and I'm only 13 weeks! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

EmandBub said:


> How early is it normal to get stretch-marks?!
> I've already got quite a few and I'm only 13 weeks! x

I got ones on my boobies 12 weekish..
25 weeks started getting them on my legs
one on my tummy 30 weeks plus
then they all just got worse from there :haha:


----------



## jovigirl93

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Did anybody else get really sick feeling and have a hard time breathing when laying down? I keep feeling like I'm gonna puke and stop breathing at the same time. I also keep seeing flicks of black out of the corners of my eyes. Kind of like what you see if you stare at a light and then look away.
> It's starting to make me dizzy. :wacko:

I sometimes have a hard time breathing when laying down. Ususally its when I wake up laying on my back. I do get sick sometimes where I dont wanna eat anything or even think about food, but as far as the flicks of black, I have never had that :shrug:


----------



## trashit

You shouldnt lay on back, that always made me feel the way you just described, but if you're not laying on back and thats happening i'd ask about it, especially seen as you're seeing black dots, that could be a sign of high BP, i had it towards the end and kept tripping out over these dots lol. 

Stretch mark wise, i had a few on my hips from about 10 weeks onwards, then they stretched right around my tummy at 30 weeks x


----------



## EmandBub

Oh..
I have them on the bottom front of my tummy and on my boobs and legs.. :nope:


Warning;

Gross, don't look if you're squeamish. :blush:





My bump is so suckish! It looks like fat. :growlmad: x
 



Attached Files:







044.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## trashit

no way!!! thats a lovely bump! and where are stetchies?? i see no stretchies!! x


----------



## EmandBub

Look at the bottom. ;) x


----------



## trashit

i had to squint and get really close to the screen! barely there sugar, barely there. You're looking fabulous!! x


----------



## EmandBub

trashit said:


> i had to squint and get really close to the screen! barely there sugar, barely there. You're looking fabulous!! x


Haha! Lies! :blush:
I can see them really well!
And awwh! 
I just think it looks like wobble.
But thankyou! :hugs: x


----------



## trashit

Its only cos you're more concious cos theyre on you, i really honestly cant even see them ! No way are you all wobbly! You look so great!! xx


EDIT- it'd make you feel better about yours if you saw mine ;)


----------



## EmandBub

You're lovely, you know that? :)
And LOL! 
I bet your bump was gorgeus! 

PS. Pardon my knickies, they're Primark. :haha: x


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/xxx.jpg

stretch mark galore!!

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/26816_10150113732295106_572370105_1.jpg


----------



## EmandBub

Shush it woman!
Your bump is gorgeus! :flower:
Hey another stupid question, around when did your belly button pop?  x


----------



## trashit

its YOWGE! lol.
Um just a couple of weeks before having him, my belly had done enough stretching i think, anymore and it'd have burst open :haha: x


----------



## EmandBub

Ssh.
It's gorgeus. :) 
And LOL!
Did it feel weird?! x


----------



## trashit

yeah, felt so weird, i did literally feel like i was gonna pop open at anytime! x


----------



## EmandBub

Haha! 
Oh dear!
I already feel fat! x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

It started happening today when I was in the shower. :(
I'm going to tell my mom about it, even though she'll only tell me to "take it easy." That's her cure-all. :roll:


----------



## EmandBub

Croc, what did?! x


----------



## trashit

my mums cure all was "its baby laying on a nerve" :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

ally it might be low blood sugar or iron I get dizzy and blackouty like that :)

well my bleeding has pretty much gone by now but today I've got bright red spotting, could it be a period or is that way too soon?!
Or (god forbid) implantation bleeding?? :wacko:
I have no idea what I'm talking about :smug:


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ive heard of some people getting their period quite soon after so it could be hun. Is it constant or was it just that one time?


----------



## trashit

Wow, i'm still bleeding :cry:
Maybe it is period? Is it a constant flow?


----------



## lilbabylove

Did anyone feel as though they were going to miscarry? Or do feel this way? I am petrified of miscarrying! I am only almost 5 weeks and so scared! I read that the chance of miscarrying increases as you get older. Has anyone had a miscarriage here because we are all young and the older mothers scare me with their multiple miscarriages and their IVF treatments :(


----------



## trashit

You can have a miscarriage at any age but it is more common in older women (i think?!) 
Everyone gets that paranoia sugar, its perfectly normal. I was concerned i was gonna miscarry, was having an eptopic, then it was premature labour, stillbirth and now its SIDS... it never ends! Welcome to motherhood as my mum says lol. I'm sure everything will be fine, try not to google, its evil! :lol: xx


----------



## lilbabylove

haha thank you soo much! :) it really put my mind at ease. I'm just concerned because if we lose this baby that is it! my husband is a marine and it will be a very long time before we can try again and he already told his family and mine! I told him to stop because what if something happens he said nothing will happen. ughh hate him right now! haha :) thank you though!


----------



## rainbows_x

It's normal to be worried, my first pregnancy ended in miscarriage and I didn't expect to get pregnant so quickly after. It still hasn't sunk in really that I lost my LO, but you have to think positively, I've been in and out of hospital with pains, bleeding etc but I still keep positive :)


----------



## leoniebabey

Im sure everything will be fine, its totally normal to worry
every little pain i had i was freaking out, i was convinced something was going to be wrong i think everyone will agree that they felt the same ! 

xx


----------



## Gracey&bump

:wave:
should i be taking notes of babys movements at this stage?

she's still moving about & im still seeing/feeling kicks
just not as many as before i dont think....

is that normal?


----------



## leoniebabey

Gracey&bump said:


> :wave:
> should i be taking notes of babys movements at this stage?
> 
> she's still moving about & im still seeing/feeling kicks
> just not as many as before i dont think....
> 
> is that normal?

I've never took note of movements :shrug: 
Sometimes he'll have a quiet day or a few hours where he goes quiet but if i didnt feel anything ALL day or thought there was a problem then i'd ring midwife but as long as im feeling regular kicks im fine.


----------



## brandonsgirl

I never counted kicks or recorded anything because you get to know your LO and how they move about and your instincts will let you know if there is something to worry about. Sometimes worrying and stress causes them to slow down anyways so try not to stress about it...


----------



## trashit

I never took note of movements either, i agree with Brandon's girl, going with your instincts is the best way x


----------



## leoniebabey

BUMPPP :)

thought i'd dig this out as it was good for small questions that didnt need to takeup a whole thread as i sometimes feel a bit silly posting things :flower:


----------

